# X-Factor 2011



## Northerner

Thought I'd start the traditional thread! It always surprises me when a new season is about to start that I can't remember the one who won it last time. Apparently it was Matt Cardle (who?). We've not been inundated with hit singles from him as far as I'm aware, and it seems the atrocious Cher Lloyd beat him to number 1. Were Jedward last year or the year before? 

I'm expecting the usual 2 decent acts out of an hour's auditions tomorrow, with the best of the bunch saved to last. 

Wondering what I will think about the new judges!


----------



## margie

Do you remember any of the previous acts. I guess Leona and Alexandra have the best success of the winners. G4 before they split didn't win but did do well. Ray Quinn who came second to Leona has become a westend fixture though I suspect more to his acting (he wom best soap newcomer as a child in Brookside) and his dancing - I think he was a world junior champion in some disciplines - certainly A British Champion, and less to do with his singing.

Alan if you never watched him on Dancing on Ice try a you-tube video - the Bolero he and Maria did was quite similar to T&Ds.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Alan if you never watched him on Dancing on Ice try a you-tube video - the Bolero he and Maria did was quite similar to T&Ds.



I did actually see that margie, he was excellent.


----------



## Dizzydi

It's going to be interesting with 3 new judges! Will it still have the same entertainment value? I cant imagine Gary Barlow being nasty like Simon Cowell. Might have to watch a couple and then decide if I am going to continue watching or not. Its got to the stage now were its just the same year on year for me.


----------



## Steff

Certainly will be interesting to see how the new judges fit into there individual roles,I can see the choice of Tulise as a good one as she quite current and "with it".Gary Barlow from what on hear on the celeb grape vine is an all round nice guy,As for Kelly Rowland I dont know much of her since she left Destinys Child she had a few hits on her own but dont think anything major.Rumours are tulise is the new Cheryl Cole surely not lol.
Wonder why Louis was kept on as he has made some of the worse choices ever on that show...I will of course be tuning in and keeping the thread going lol


----------



## Jennywren

Loving the fact that Gary Barlow a judge


----------



## Hazel

Never watched it - don't intend starting now


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> Never watched it - don't intend starting now



You haven't missed anything Hazel! (Apart from my appearance in 2006 where I made it though to Boot Camp with my Kate Bush impersonation...


----------



## Hazel

oh tell me you are joking Alan - please..............


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> oh tell me you are joking Alan - please..............



You're not sure, are you?


----------



## Catwoman76

Jennywren said:


> Loving the fact that Gary Barlow a judge



Me too Jenny, I think he could be quite assertive and not hide his true feelings about the acts.  Should be interesting, my Tia also likes the show, the auditions are always good.  We will be watching  Sheena x


----------



## Northerner

*Back with a bang! X Factor returns tonight - and new judges are full of fighting talk*

The new series of the X Factor kicks off tonight and the public get to see the new judging panel - Gary Barlow, Kelly Rowland, Tulisa and Louis Walsh - put through their paces for the first time. 

In this, the eighth series, it's back with a bang and still determined to find the UK's next pop superstar - though one presumes more of the Leona Lewis than the Steve Brookstein variety...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...talk-prepare-tackle-lot-wannabes-tonight.html


----------



## Steff

lol Alan you would make a good showbiz reporter x


----------



## HelenP

I'm looking forward to this new series, I love X Factor (I like my TV 'light' - and then some, lol).  However, I hate the audition rounds so, although it'll prob be on in the background so I can prick up my ears when I hear somebody actually singing well, I won't really get into it until Boot Camp.

Then try and stop me, lol. 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I'm looking forward to this new series, I love X Factor (I like my TV 'light' - and then some, lol).  However, I hate the audition rounds so, although it'll prob be on in the background so I can prick up my ears when I hear somebody actually singing well, I won't really get into it until Boot Camp.
> 
> Then try and stop me, lol.
> 
> xx



You sadist I hate the boot camp and love the auditions lol


----------



## Paul

Hazel said:


> Never watched it - don't intend starting now



Quite agree what a waste of our short time here on earth.


----------



## Lilies

It's worth watching if nothing else to do but I suspect will be the same old same old where true talent doesn't often shine out. My daughters bf is in a band who are working their socks off in the hope of making it alongside doing a levels, but would never do something like the xfactor... Fingers crossed they will get a signing at some point... This week they were recording at a major studios with George michael in the next door room...so hopefully they are heading in the right direction, talented lads who write their own stuff, and great musicians


----------



## Blythespirit

Paul said:


> Quite agree what a waste of our short time here on earth.



I think the same about motor racing, cricket and BB, but each to their own and the viewing figures show they are all very popular. None of them would be my favourite way to spend a Saturday evening but I defend the rights of those that enjoy them to do so. We are all different, thank goodness!  XXXXX


----------



## Steff

Paul said:


> Quite agree what a waste of our short time here on earth.



Its all abit of fun

I hate athletics and baseball,, but everyone has there likes/dislikes


----------



## Catwoman76

Paul said:


> Quite agree what a waste of our short time here on earth.



The Big Brother thread is on another post, I think you have got them mixed up I can't say on here what I think of Big Brother    Sheena  ps There are SO many things that are a waste of our short time on earth.  Anyone like to start a thread on it?


----------



## Blythespirit

I will Sheena. I hope you'll add to it. lol XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> I will Sheena. I hope you'll add to it. lol XXXXX



Haha okey dokey, I am starting an essay now LOL Sheena x


----------



## Blythespirit

Catwoman76 said:


> Haha okey dokey, I am starting an essay now LOL Sheena x



I've done my bit so over to you......Heehee. XXXX


----------



## Northerner

I like athletics and Formula 1, but hate cricket and football! Life would indeed be dull if we all liked the same things  For me these talent shows are light relief from listening to you lot moaning on day in, day out...

*ONLY JOKING!!!!!*


----------



## Steff

lol Northey 

I can bet that the first 15 minutes we will be told all about the new judges then they will be a break half way through that and we will see rubbish acts till about 8.50 then a great act with a sad story will end the show on  high..


----------



## Northerner

I suspect you may be entirely accurate in your predictions Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I suspect you may be entirely accurate in your predictions Steff!



All going to plan so far 
Loved some of the start, i wonder who Dermot is telling to watch there mouth


----------



## Steff

Well that was a good start i thought nice young cocky lad, I thought he was gonna be awful but he was real good....The bit when he showed his bum was just peachy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well that was a good start i thought nice young cocky lad, I thought he was gonna be awful but he was real good....The bit when he showed his bum was just peachy



I was disgusted and have switched over to watch the documentary about Norman Britain...

He was very confident, which I think helps a lot, but I can see him becoming a bit of a pain and full of himself if he gets further on. At least he wasn't delusional and could sing reasonably well - I was waiting for the big let down!


----------



## Steff

Well al i got some of my prediction wrong,2 good singers so far, mind you by the end she was abit ott i was ready to throw her off the edge haha.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well al i got some of my prediction wrong,2 good singers so far, mind you by the end she was abit ott i was ready to throw her off the edge haha.



She was OK, but I didn't think she was amazing - a bit shouty  A bit like that Katie woman too - hope it was just nerves!


----------



## Northerner

Now for the nutters...

Looks like Vicky Pollard!


----------



## Northerner

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

well hope you liked wendys wuthering heights Al hahaha


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> well hope you liked wendys wuthering heights Al hahaha



Has she gone yet? can I switch back on?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Has she gone yet? can I switch back on?



rofl she has left the building


----------



## Steff

reckon my other halfs ex is on at the minute lolol.

very scary


----------



## Northerner

I'm speechless!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm speechless!



Alan for a moment i thought ping pong balls were guna start flying from somewhere


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan for a moment i thought ping pong balls were guna start flying from somewhere



What a con! I can't believe they let her perform for so long and now she's voted through! I'm with Gary on that one! She was more lap dancer than xfactor!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What a con! I can't believe they let her perform for so long and now she's voted through! I'm with Gary on that one! She was more lap dancer than xfactor!



Agreed,one of those louis choices where she will be out next round


----------



## Northerner

Irish girl was very good - nice to hear the Irish come though in her singing too


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Irish girl was very good - nice to hear the Irish come though in her singing too



yes she is brill, me and my sis are skyping and she is raving its the irish water lol


----------



## Steff

This guy is terrible with a capital T 

He needs to go away and keep on singing to the mirror.... 
what was that about clearing his name he still is a silly little moron

matured like a bad curry,classic Gary ahahha


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> This guy is terrible with a capital T
> 
> He needs to go away and keep on singing to the mirror....
> what was that about clearing his name he still is a silly little moron
> 
> matured like a bad curry,classic Gary ahahha



What a twonk! They shouldn't really have given him airtime, I found that a bit nasty rather than entertaining


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What a twonk! They shouldn't really have given him airtime, I found that a bit nasty rather than entertaining



Yeah the security were about 5 minutes to late there, Tulise did not come on this show to take idiots like him bagging her off....


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> yes she is brill, me and my sis are skyping and she is raving its the irish water lol



Definitely the best of the night  Judges were OK - better than I thought they would be - quite liked Tulisa and Kelly was always my fave Child of Destiny!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Definitely the best of the night  Judges were OK - better than I thought they would be - quite liked Tulisa and Kelly was always my fave Child of Destiny!



lol,opinion of judges

Gary-honest and quirky...
Louis-not alot to say there still making rubbish choices
Tulise-Good taste and she can relate to alot of the younger ones
Kelly-abit to sickly for me, but she cant help being American.


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> What a con! I can't believe they let her perform for so long and now she's voted through! I'm with Gary on that one! She was more lap dancer than xfactor!



Ha ha Alan you shock me! Lap dancers...you are keen on lap dancers then??

I was in 2 minds about watching coz I loved the old judges. Think they were alright. I like Gary, never liked him in the yound TT, was always a Robbie fan but Gary has definately matured the best and now quite hot! He certainly hasn't matured like a bad curry!!!!!!


----------



## Lilies

Didn't like tulisa, liked Kelly, Louis is old hat lurve Gazza!! Just hope he brings a bit of sense in the choices


----------



## HelenP

Was it my imagination, or was there a better balance than usual, of good singers to crud?  hope it continues.

I'm sure that last eejit's mother is very proud of her boy.I agree Northey, they shouldn't really have given him airtime - should've pulled his chain by starting to show him, then cutting it short, rather than shown his tantrum.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I think you're right Helen, most were tolerable, but I'd love to know what motivates the delusional ones to take part. Either they are fully aware they stand no chance and are just doing it for the experience, or they are truly delusional and therefre to get booed or laughed at must be traumatic. I don't really like to watch people make fools of themselves unless it's obvious they do it knowingly.


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Was it my imagination, or was there a better balance than usual, of good singers to crud?  hope it continues.
> 
> I'm sure that last eejit's mother is very proud of her boy.I agree Northey, they shouldn't really have given him airtime - should've pulled his chain by starting to show him, then cutting it short, rather than shown his tantrum.
> 
> xx



Yeah definetly agree Helen usually the first 2 or 3 or morons but this time around they were fine.


----------



## Steff

Well hope everyones ready for the fun and frolics of the show tonight,then after the x factor a night with will young woo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well hope everyones ready for the fun and frolics of the show tonight,then after the x factor a night with will young woo



Wonder if we'll get loads of dross this week, after the relatively (definitely relatively!) good quality last week? Who will beat Janet Devlin?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wonder if we'll get loads of dross this week, after the relatively (definitely relatively!) good quality last week? Who will beat Janet Devlin?



Yeah they reel us all in after last weeks high quality,then tonight bet its rubbish


----------



## Northerner

Looks like they're starting with a no-hoper...


----------



## Jennywren

He sounds like a woman


----------



## Steff

Well he was a shocker well done Mr Robinson....Never judge a book by it covers..I thought he was great but i can see why others may disagree...he just needs a wig and a dress to be honest though ha


----------



## Northerner

Jennywren said:


> He sounds like a woman



He certainly does!


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> He certainly does!



Alan - admit it you loved him.

He made me laugh so he gets a yes in my book.


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Alan - admit it you loved him.
> 
> He made me laugh so he gets a yes in my book.



He was great - annoying when he spoke though! I suspect he might be a one-trick pony though


----------



## Steff

Aww wow she has a unique story to tell people how she was proposed too


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Aww wow she has a unique story to tell people how she was proposed too



Thank goodness she said yes!


----------



## Jennywren

Bless this man has it bad for Kelly lol


----------



## Steff

God he was sickining lol.....some good voices in here tonight


----------



## Northerner

Decent quality so far, I predict some dross after the break! 

p.s. don't blame that last bloke - Kelly is gorgeous (although I preferred her when she had short hair...)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Decent quality so far, I predict some dross after the break!
> 
> p.s. don't blame that last bloke - Kelly is gorgeous (although I preferred her when she had short hair...)



your prediction was right Al


----------



## Northerner

I was right!


----------



## Jennywren

Northerner said:


> p.s. don't blame that last bloke - Kelly is gorgeous (although I preferred her when she had short hair...)


 Alan what you like is no lady with short hair safe from you


----------



## Steff

Not many women on tonight so far

He is my fave so far


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Not many women on tonight so far
> 
> He is my fave so far



He was terrific and a bit of a comic too!


----------



## Northerner

Those guys were terrific!


----------



## Steff

Phew the keys saved the day very diffirent,great group Charlie is adorable


----------



## Northerner

Well, I don't know what's gone wrong but there is definitely more talent than dross in the series so far  That last girl was great!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well, I don't know what's gone wrong but there is definitely more talent than dross in the series so far  That last girl was great!



Yeah extremely unlike the x factor,maybe they had loads of complaints and listened.
Best tonight was the boy band keys and the last girl, with the lad who did not tell his parents next x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah extremely unlike the x factor,maybe they had loads of complaints and listened.
> Best tonight was the boy band keys and the last girl, with the lad who did not tell his parents next x



Can't argue with any of those Steff!


----------



## HelenP

Yes indeedy, those were the three best acts tonight, will keep them all in mind when the 'proper' shows start!

The first guy they showed, from Liverpool, Mark Byron, the tone deaf guy with the light-coloured afro, was once a 'contestant' on "Shipwrecked" (and he was horrible!!).  Obviously a Reality TV wh*re!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yes indeedy, those were the three best acts tonight, will keep them all in mind when the 'proper' shows start!
> 
> The first guy they showed, from Liverpool, Mark Byron, the tone deaf guy with the light-coloured afro, was once a 'contestant' on "Shipwrecked" (and he was horrible!!).  Obviously a Reality TV wh*re!
> 
> xx



Ahh whatever happened to Shipwrecked lol.....


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Ahh whatever happened to Shipwrecked lol.....



I know, I used to love watching that on a Sunday morning, lol.  I heard a rumour it might be coming back................ 

xx


----------



## AileenCJ

I've quite enjoyed this year's X-Factor I usually can't be bothered with it. 
But on the good news SCD launch show is on the 10th Sept, boy does time fly


----------



## Northerner

AileenCJ said:


> I've quite enjoyed this year's X-Factor I usually can't be bothered with it.
> But on the good news SCD launch show is on the 10th Sept, boy does time fly



Goodness! Is it that time of year already? Mmmm...Flavia!


----------



## AileenCJ

Northerner said:


> Goodness! Is it that time of year already? Mmmm...Flavia!



Artem or Robin for me, but then I always seem to like the gay guys (though Artem isn't gay)

then it will DOI time


----------



## Steff

Alan you ready for tonights bunch 
late starting tonight but i dont mind ant and dec are my fave hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan you ready for tonights bunch
> late starting tonight but i dont mind ant and dec are my fave hehe



Yes, bring 'em on! Can't imagine they'll continue to show good acts!


----------



## Steff

And you were right Alan david was ridiculous thought he was alot older then 42

p.s I see Louis nearly cried i wonder what that wil be at...


----------



## Steff

Oh dear another one the judges will think WTF when it gets to boot camp(well I hope so) i must of been watching someone totally diffirent to the 4 judges


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> And you were right Alan david was ridiculous thought he was alot older then 42
> 
> p.s I see Louis nearly cried i wonder what that wil be at...



Looks like Iggy Pop!  Yes I wondered about the blubbing, Kelly was at it too! I bet it's either a cute little girl or an old woman with an amazing voice and a terrible life story...


----------



## Katieb

Northerner said:


> Looks like Iggy Pop!  Yes I wondered about the blubbing, Kelly was at it too! I bet it's either a cute little girl or an old woman with an amazing voice and a terrible life story...



Good song choice, average delivery! Can't believe all 4 put him through!


----------



## Steff

Luke Lucas wont forget that name in a hurry he was totally brillaint.... great little attitude too


----------



## Katieb

Steff said:


> Luke Lucas wont forget that name in a hurry he was totally brillaint.... great little attitude too



Ooo! Goose bumps! He was good!


----------



## Northerner

I didn't actually rate him that much, perhaps I didn't like the song - but at least he wasn't rubbish, that would have been a real let down. Think Tulisa's got herself a stalker...


----------



## Steff

Some people never learn,he may have came back as himself but he still has an atrosious voice


----------



## Northerner

Get Him Offf!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

'It's a learning curve' - if you haven't learned who you need to be polite and pleasant to by your age you'll never learn! They were all pretty embarrassing


----------



## Steff

this will be why they cry


----------



## Steff

She was totally amazing hairs on the back of my neck stand on end xx
2 best tonight were jade and luke


----------



## Northerner

She was pretty top notch! Impressed


----------



## Northerner

Well, not as good a show as the earlier ones, I thought.


----------



## HelenP

I'm really liking this new format of showing a lot more good singers, and just a handful of deluded halfwits, makes it much more interesting for me personally, as I don't find the rubbish singers entertaining in the least (I know some do, it's simply a matter of taste).  And LOVING Gary as a judge (except when he puts people through like that first less-than-average guy!!)

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I'm really liking this new format of showing a lot more good singers, and just a handful of deluded halfwits, makes it much more interesting for me personally, as I don't find the rubbish singers entertaining in the least (I know some do, it's simply a matter of taste).  And LOVING Gary as a judge (except when he puts people through like that first less-than-average guy!!)
> 
> xx



Indeed - I'm certainly not missing Simon and Cheryl. They could have kept Dannii instead of Louis though especially since...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-cropped-hair-launches-fashion-week.html


----------



## Steff

All the judges have been guilty of putting through acts they have regreted at boot camp


----------



## Northerner

Strictly starts next Saturday! Only person I know so far in it is Rory Bremner and perhaps Alex Jones from the One Show


----------



## FM001

X was really good last night for a change, the girl who brought her nana along was a good singer covering Adele but will be interesting to see if she isn't just a one-trick pony later on at boot camp.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> X was really good last night for a change, the girl who brought her nana along was a good singer covering Adele but will be interesting to see if she isn't just a one-trick pony later on at boot camp.



I was thinking that too. Hopefully, whatever themes are chosen will be sufficiently broad that she doesn't have to sing too far out of her genre 

Worst person to be put through this series has to be that woman who lapdanced over Gary, and last night's Bowie impersonator.

I might have to get an Adele album - I seem to be hearing all her songs this series!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I was thinking that too. Hopefully, whatever themes are chosen will be sufficiently broad that she doesn't have to sing too far out of her genre
> 
> Worst person to be put through this series has to be that woman who lapdanced over Gary, and last night's Bowie impersonator.
> 
> I might have to get an Adele album - I seem to be hearing all her songs this series!



You wont be wasting your money Alan he album is amazing


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> You wont be wasting your money Alan he album is amazing



Is the '21' album the one to get? I saw her on Jonathan Ross last night - she has such a raucous laugh!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Is the '21' album the one to get? I saw her on Jonathan Ross last night - she has such a raucous laugh!



Yeah,just saw on the bbc news website she has had to cancel 2 of her first tours because she has a severe cold and chest infection.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah,just saw on the bbc news website she has had to cancel 2 of her first tours because she has a severe cold and chest infection.



Yes, they mentioned she had a cold on JR last night, I guess that was recorded and it has got worse.


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Indeed - I'm certainly not missing Simon and Cheryl. They could have kept Dannii instead of Louis though especially since...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-new-cropped-hair-launches-fashion-week.html



Haha, I've always thought Dannii was the prettier sister and, I know I'm in the minority, but I never understood why people had a problem with her on XF.

I always liked Simon and Cheryl, but felt Simon was a bit too 'pushy' as a mentor, and maybe concentrating on one particular act of his, sometimes to the detriment of others;  will be interesting to see the new judges' mentoring styles.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Haha, I've always thought Dannii was the prettier sister and, I know I'm in the minority, but I never understood why people had a problem with her on XF.
> 
> I always liked Simon and Cheryl, but felt Simon was a bit too 'pushy' as a mentor, and maybe concentrating on one particular act of his, sometimes to the detriment of others;  will be interesting to see the new judges' mentoring styles.
> 
> xx



I'm expecting to see a lot more groups in next weeks show(s). I think we've only one decent group put through so far (the Keys - should be Key Tones! )

In fact I decided to listen to them again - superb!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aid7XAqj4ys


----------



## Dizzydi

I've been watching and think they don't show enough singing, good if bad.  The first few years, the audition were been great, but now they are rather lacking. 

I must say I think Gary Barlow is brilliant.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steff said:


> She was totally amazing hairs on the back of my neck stand on end xx
> 2 best tonight were jade and luke



Just got round to watching X Factor .......she was amazing. She made me cry


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I'm expecting to see a lot more groups in next weeks show(s). I think we've only one decent group put through so far (the Keys - should be Key Tones! )
> 
> In fact I decided to listen to them again - superb!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aid7XAqj4ys



I totally agree re The Keys - I think they were a PERfect example of a group who has rehearsed, rehearsed and rehearsed again.  Other group entries should take note!

xx


----------



## Carina1962

don't you think the panel this year are much much better without simon and cheryl?  i think all 4 of them are much more interesting - simon and cheryl and danni just seem so boring compared to this lot


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> don't you think the panel this year are much much better without simon and cheryl?  i think all 4 of them are much more interesting - simon and cheryl and danni just seem so boring compared to this lot



I think the shake-up was long overdue and it seems to be working really well!  Gary is so much better than Simon.


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> don't you think the panel this year are much much better without simon and cheryl?  i think all 4 of them are much more interesting - simon and cheryl and danni just seem so boring compared to this lot



Yeah I love the line up even starting to now mind Louis
I thought i would miss cheryl more but not at all x


----------



## FM001

carina62 said:


> don't you think the panel this year are much much better without simon and cheryl?  i think all 4 of them are much more interesting - simon and cheryl and danni just seem so boring compared to this lot





Most definitely.  The show needed a shake-up and Cowell is better out of it and sitting on the side lines, all to often in the past it was more about his ego rather than the contestants who were singing.


----------



## Steff

oOooO there spoling us with a double bill this weekend


----------



## Steff

So far so rubbish grrrrrrrrr.the 2 shall we call them boys were rubbish but as usual the 3 amigoes said yes


----------



## Steff

Oh well was only a matter of time before a group come on but the judges only like one of them so they come back x
She was very good and the lady in leapard print was fabulous.No good men yet.

I feel an echo in here as Alan is away I miss my x factor pal


----------



## Blythespirit

Steff said:


> So far so rubbish grrrrrrrrr.the 2 shall we call them boys were rubbish but as usual the 3 amigoes said yes



I think Louis must be missing Jedward with those two!  XXXX


----------



## Blythespirit

My favourites tonight had to be Samantha and LeSalle. I don't think I've seen any good groups at all this year so far. XXXXX


----------



## Steff

Blythespirit said:


> My favourites tonight had to be Samantha and LeSalle. I don't think I've seen any good groups at all this year so far. XXXXX



Agreed, one went through  (group)called keys I think and were brillaint last week x


----------



## Blythespirit

Steff said:


> Agreed,Yeah Faith they have been some on one went through called keys I think and were brillaint last week x




The name rings a bell actually but I can't remember if they were any good. Hubby was probably talking over them. He does that a lot! Grrr. XXXXX


----------



## Steff

Blythespirit said:


> The name rings a bell actually but I can't remember if they were any good. Hubby was probably talking over them. He does that a lot! Grrr. XXXXX



LOL.Well I think tonights episode had alot more trash in it then the rest.Hope tomorrows final show before boot camp is better


----------



## Blythespirit

Steff said:


> LOL.Well I think tonights episode had alot more trash in it then the rest.Hope tomorrows final show before boot camp is better



Yep. There weren't any really embarrassing ones to laugh at either, just mediocre stuff and the 2 good ones. I hope the 2 lads get kicked out before boot camp. I don't think I could stand Louis bigging them up like he always does with the rubbish he takes a shine too. Jedward, Same Difference and blooming Wagner! 

Mind you, at least this year we shouldn't have the public voting for the rubbish just to annoy Simon. Lol XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Samantha was excellent


----------



## Blythespirit

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Samantha was excellent



Wasn't she just? And I so wanted her to be good too. I felt for her as I too can talk too much when I'm nervous. And when she said she never thought she stood a chance because she's not glamarous like Beyonce et al.  I hope she goes all the way as she should be fun to watch. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I feel an echo in here as Alan is away I miss my x factor pal



Sorry Steff, I'm on my dongle (calm down! ) and it hasn't been playing ball! Only seems to work at stupid o'clock!


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Samantha was excellent



Here here she was amazing


----------



## FM001

Hard to believe the two young lads got through despite not being able to sing, is the X-factor not a singing contest anymore?


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Hard to believe the two young lads got through despite not being able to sing, is the X-factor not a singing contest anymore?



I know Toby I thought at first it was going to be a no,gary had the same facial expression as me when i heard them, but then tulise changed her mind,its ok though another one to add to the pile of "why did we put them through" when they get to bootcamp it will be auvoir


----------



## HelenP

I feel sorry for whoever gets the groups this year, don't remember ANY good ones other than The Keys (who were, indeed, brilliant).  Maybe that's why they're putting through dross like have been - they've got to fill up that category with SOMEthing!

I exected Samantha to be a 'surprise', but she was a bigger surprise than I exected, if you get what I mean!!

Lascel was fabulous, shame we had to get the sob story first, he would have been fabulous without it.  

xx


----------



## Steff

Wow he was a surprise package lil Marcus was brillaint x


----------



## Steff

Graham bennett more like gordon bennett,what the heck was that,after the initial 3-5 we saw at the start i thought this was gonna be a show full of superstars...He was making things up as he went along there hahahah /are the group of girls around him holding white sticks


----------



## Steff

Well i go against the masses I did not think Jono was all that he shouted more then anything,oh well everyones tastes are diffirent


----------



## Jennywren

Amelia looks and sounds a lot older than 16


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Amelia looks and sounds a lot older than 16



one thing i have against her she is a smoggy but she cant help that 

she was brillaint and very good voice/look for her age


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steff said:


> one thing i have against her she is a smoggy but she cant help that
> 
> she was brillaint and very good voice/look for her age



Nothing wrong with being a smoggy Steff Lol


----------



## Blythespirit

Steff said:


> Graham bennett more like gordon bennett,what the heck was that,after the initial 3-5 we saw at the start i thought this was gonna be a show full of superstars...He was making things up as he went along there hahahah /are the group of girls around him holding white sticks



I reckon he was Iggy Pop does the Swedish Chef from the Muppets! Heehee. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> one thing i have against her she is a smoggy but she cant help that
> 
> she was brillaint and very good voice/look for her age



Just caught her (haven't seen much tv over the past couple of days) and thought she was great - very mature and an excellent song choice. What's a smoggy Steff?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Just caught her (haven't seen much tv over the past couple of days) and thought she was great - very mature and an excellent song choice. What's a smoggy Steff?



Its a person from Middlesborough Alan x


----------



## imtrying

I thought I'd repost this in case no-one else had seen it yet.... (and sorry if you have! just posting quickly while I'm at work!!)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Amelia-Lily-in-daily-battle-on-diabetes.html


----------



## Steff

imtrying said:


> I thought I'd repost this in case no-one else had seen it yet.... (and sorry if you have! just posting quickly while I'm at work!!)
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Amelia-Lily-in-daily-battle-on-diabetes.html



Aww no nobody had mentioned this hun, poor girl well alot of us know how it feels, dont let it ruin your dreams Amelia x


----------



## imtrying

Steff said:


> Aww no nobody had mentioned this hun, poor girl well alot of us know how it feels, dont let it ruin your dreams Amelia x



I hope it raises awareness of T1 diabetes (& diabetes in general of course!) and I am praying she doesn't let it stop her. She was amazing!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steff said:


> Its a person from Middlesborough Alan x



Just like me Alan


----------



## FM001

Only seen Sunday's show last night, have to say Amelia was outstanding and sure to go all the way if she continues in that form, as a fellow type 1 I'll vote for her should she reach the final stages.


----------



## Steff

Oh Alan you will cringe at some welsh woman murdering Wuthering Heights LOL

So far the fit maths teacher is the only stick out, but we are only 14 minutes in x


----------



## Steff

Well the 31 year old irish mum was fabulous and the guy at the end from last year was also good the rest were forgettable x


----------



## HelenP

I agree Steff, the guy from last year (John Wilding?) was FABulous (although, a good example of why some people just shouldn't wear skinny jeans, lol) - looks better, sounds better (although I DID like him a lot last year).

John Adams was lovely, although his voice did irritate me a tad, and the Irish mum was okay, but not as good as they were raving about.  I thought the young Irish girl they showed in the 'quick' clips was fab though.

Can't WAIT for Boot Camp to start, I'm tired of all the auditions now.  There are so many great single males and females (lucky old Kelly and Gary if the rumours are to be believed!!) that it will be really sad when they get wheedled down and only 3 go through from judges' houses.

xx

xx


----------



## Steff

Is it tonight boot camp starts Helen x?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Is it tonight boot camp starts Helen x?



No, it's the last of the auditions  I agree with Helen's summing up of last night's, having watched it earlier. The Irish woman wasn't as amazing as they made out and that teacher sounded a bit too much like James Blunt for me.

Oh dear, Phil and I were discussing Karen Carpenter last night and what a beautiful voice she had - this woman has just murdered one of her songs!


----------



## Northerner

Oh lordy! Now the husband is on!


----------



## Steff

Grr missed the first 10 mins


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Grr missed the first 10 mins



Lucky you, is all I can say!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Lucky you, is all I can say!



Alan so lovely to have you back last 2 Saturdays ive been jack jones hehe, I saw the tail end of some old couple then the break came on


----------



## Steff

Sorry Bradley I dont like your voice mate


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Sorry Bradley I dont like your voice mate



Me neither.  Take away the 'sob story' and you've just got a lad who can't quite carry a tune..... (particularly as Ed Sheeran is such a genius!!)

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sorry Bradley I dont like your voice mate



A bit weak and why a standing ovation because he started blubbing?


----------



## Steff

Thank god it was not just me LOL

if they cut the bull about there lives this show could be wrapped up in 30 minutes


----------



## Northerner

This 51 y.o. is a bit weird...not a bad voice, but you can tell that people are cheering him because of the dad-dancing. If he was 21 they'd be laughing, I suspect. BTW, he's two years younger than me, so he's not old!


----------



## Steff

Sorry Terry thought it was very kareokish(sp)? but good on you for sticking with it


----------



## HelenP

As the next lady proved, there are plenty in the 'olders' category who will blow him out of the water...

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> As the next lady proved, there are plenty in the 'olders' category who will blow him out of the water...
> 
> xx



3 amazing singers in the over 25s for me all wow wow wow

Deep is in the deep doo doo for me lol


----------



## Northerner

I think it's 'time to give up' Deep!


----------



## Northerner

Louis is taking the p...!


----------



## HelenP

Louis being an arse again!

xx


----------



## Steff

hmmm you would think she would get the hint


----------



## Northerner

'Les Miserables'


----------



## Northerner

Put her out of her misery, for goodness sake!


----------



## Steff

Im booking her for my 30th for sure x what a star LOL

My dogs loving her


----------



## HelenP

Oh FGS, I really hate these timewasters.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oh FGS, I really hate these timewasters.
> 
> xx



It's a freak show, unfortunately, shame on the producers


----------



## Twitchy

"we both know I'm not what you need..." is she deliberately being ironic?! She's howling now!!!


----------



## Steff

What A terrible way to end the show FGS!


----------



## Twitchy

The saving grace is....Downton Abbey next!!  Can't you tell hubby's away & I have control of the remote lol!


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> What A terrible way to end the show FGS!



Exactly.  Why not end on a high?

xx


----------



## Steff

Im wondering where the judges houses will be
Louis of course I know


----------



## Northerner

Well, the auditions are over and I can happily say I haven't missed the old judges one jot! Quite refreshing to have the new ones, it will be interesting to see how they cope as mentors


----------



## Flutterby

A young lady from Kidderminster is causing quite a stir - she is Sarah Louise Wills and she was on the Xtra programme on ITV3? last night.  I know her quite well as her family live next door to my friend so she actually came to my 30th birthday party when she was a little girl (bless)  I watched the Youtube clip and she's got a good voice, lets hope she does well.


----------



## Steff

God we have had 23 minutes and we aint seen any singing yet.Why does one bloke get to kick up such a fuss and get to talk to the judges.


----------



## Northerner

Really cruel how they let so many people build up their hopes and then slowly twist the knife by dragging out telling the ones who are going home


----------



## Northerner

I wonder if that lap-dancing woman has gone already?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> God we have had 23 minutes and we aint seen any singing yet.Why does one bloke get to kick up such a fuss and get to talk to the judges.



A set up. methinks!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I wonder if that lap-dancing woman has gone already?



Yeah i wondered the same lol


----------



## Steff

the guy at the end in specs did not sing?? lol,all very good bar the coloured guy i thought


----------



## Northerner

Hate that Frankie bloke, still love Janet Devlin


----------



## Northerner

They're falling apart!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They're falling apart!



Yup really struggling, you get one shot at this part of the show if you mess it up you should go home x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yup really struggling, you get one shot at this part of the show if you mess it up you should go home x



True, otherwise they won't be able to cope with the pressure as things progress. 

Oh my lordy, that lap dancer got through!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> True, otherwise they won't be able to cope with the pressure as things progress.
> 
> Oh my lordy, that lap dancer got through!



Beggers belief how she is still in there Alan LOL.
What a terrible mess...


----------



## Steff

Goldie chung and kendro got through ???? WTFx 1000million


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Beggers belief how she is still in there Alan LOL.
> What a terrible mess...



They've put her through!!! I would feel so bad about that if I was one of the ones who could sing and got kicked out


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They've put her through!!! I would feel so bad about that if I was one of the ones who could sing and got kicked out



Too right Alan

Every year they do call backs, why? it should not be allowed

what a surprise there doing a 1 direction on us


----------



## Northerner

I think they had to make some groups given the lack of talent in that category!

I did spot that Johnny is still in despite forgetting the words - pleased about that, he's got a terrific voice 

So - I wonder if when they have been to judges houses if the judges will get to select an extra wildcard?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think they will have mixed sex groups this year


----------



## Northerner

Haha! Funny when the girls suggested Gary 'do the Kendro'  

Why do so mkany think the X factor means belting something out at full volume? What about a bit of subtlety and originality?


----------



## Steff

Well well maisy certainly made her mark with that outfit, i liked her o/h and son did not which surprised me considering her lack of clothing hehe.
How Kendro are still there is just unbelivable


----------



## David H

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I think they will have mixed sex groups this year



Do you mean singing as well as night-time shenanigans!


----------



## Steff

David H said:


> Do you mean singing as well as night-time shenanigans!



ROFL David thats very minxy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well well maisy certainly made her mark with that outfit, i liked her o/h and son did not which surprised me considering her lack of clothing hehe.
> How Kendro are still there is just unbelivable



I suspect Ms Lap Dancer is going through to judges houses... 

Haven't managed to remember anyone's names yet!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I suspect Ms Lap Dancer is going through to judges houses...
> 
> Haven't managed to remember anyone's names yet!



Nothing surprises me after Jedward Alan lol
I hope these put together lot do make it further.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nothing surprises me after Jedward Alan lol
> I hope these put together lot do make it further.



I don't think JLS need worry just yet...not bad though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I don't think JLS need worry just yet...not bad though!



LOL put those claws away Alan 
That girl group were ok the lovettes were sweet and sounded good


----------



## Northerner

Hate the way they say '50 yo scaffolder' as though it's *really* old - I'm nearly 53!


----------



## Steff

Arghhh Terry messed up I have liked him from the get go......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Arghhh Terry messed up I have liked him from the get go......



Yeah, big shame


----------



## Steff

Hope he gets to go further though 


Helen are you boycotting us missie ?? ha


----------



## Northerner

Hope Janet is good, I like her


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Helen are you boycotting us missie ?? ha



No lol, I was working last night and I've only just turned it on today as I was watching something else (traitor, lol) and then doing the tea.  I'll have to catch up on +1 or t'internet.

So far, I just want to say "OMFG I HATE THAT BL**DY CHINESE WOMAN" !!

xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hope Janet is good, I like her



Goosebumps x 10000 million,brillaint.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Goosebumps x 10000 million,brillaint.



Couldn't agree more! (sniff!)


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> No lol, I was working last night and I've only just turned it on today as I was watching something else (traitor, lol) and then doing the tea.  I'll have to catch up on +1 or t'internet.
> 
> So far, I just want to say "OMFG I HATE THAT BL**DY CHINESE WOMAN" !!
> 
> xx



Ah ok work is a good enough reason LOL.
Helen im so pleased you see her like the rest of us a talentless state x


----------



## Northerner

Hate the 2 second clips!


----------



## Steff

Did you know gary is having robbie with him at his place, and he comes out dressed in leaVES like sunita(robbie),know who i would rather see like that


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Did you know gary is having robbie with him at his place, and he comes out dressed in leaVES like sunita(robbie),know who i would rather see like that



You've got me blushing now Steff!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You've got me blushing now Steff!



*giggles*
The amount of adverts on this show stink grrr.lets string it out abit more ITV!  I saw at the start if  Gary gets the groups or over 25's he is going! tut


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> *giggles*
> The amount of adverts on this show stink grrr.lets string it out abit more ITV!  I saw at the start if  Gary gets the groups or over 25's he is going! tut



Wouldn't blame him to be honest, from what we have seen it seems to be mostly about the girls, although I suppose when they have culled them a bit things might look a bit clearer.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't blame him to be honest, from what we have seen it seems to be mostly about the girls, although I suppose when they have culled them a bit things might look a bit clearer.



Well so far so good glad craig got through and joe xx

yess lovettes go through too and the keys


----------



## Steff

Why do they keep doing this to the poor people, some have had to go through this twice now, making them wait tell them no then drag them back on so mean 



goldie got through thats all down to louis that!!!!! shocking.......kitty is through wooooooooooo


----------



## Northerner

Yayyy Johnny and Terry got through!


----------



## Steff

the women who made tulise cry did not get through thats a shock.....Think they put all the right girls through.


----------



## Steff

Poor Louis LOL but least he is going away from Dublin.Gary got what he wanted.... funny they did not put anyone of the guys from groups gary and kelly with  the groups,i guess tulise has experience too


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Poor Louis LOL but least he is going away from Dublin.Gary got what he wanted.... funny they did not put anyone of the guys from groups gary and kelly with  the groups,i guess tulise has experience too



I think they've basically given them what they wanted as it's their first year (and Louis got the misfits as usual!). Looking forward to it though!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think they've basically given them what they wanted as it's their first year (and Louis got the misfits as usual!). Looking forward to it though!



Yeah Louis gets Goldie so im sure he is elated. I think Kelly and Garys lot got the best deal with where there going like


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah Louis gets Goldie so im sure he is elated. I think Kelly and Garys lot got the best deal with where there going like



I predict a girl win. The girls do better long term anyway - look at all the male winners who have disappeared (including Matt Cardle, whose latest single is a dirge!


----------



## HelenP

Never rated Matt Cardle as a winner, he murdered that Biffy Clyro song, and I'm sorry, but his voice is like fingernails down a blackboard to me!

SO many strong girls and boys in their categories, how on earth will they choose?  I hope they pick the right ones for their voices, and not for any other type of 'entertainment' purposes.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Never rated Matt Cardle as a winner, he murdered that Biffy Clyro song, and I'm sorry, but his voice is like fingernails down a blackboard to me!
> 
> SO many strong girls and boys in their categories, how on earth will they choose?  I hope they pick the right ones for their voices, and not for any other type of 'entertainment' purposes.
> 
> xx



Bet your bottom dollar Goldie goes through! (See, she's featured so much I remember her name! )


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Bet your bottom dollar Goldie goes through!



I'm saying nowt (taps side of nose and raises eyebrows). 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I'm saying nowt (taps side of nose and raises eyebrows).
> 
> xx



Wagner......Jedward....


----------



## Carina1962

Just read on MSN homepage news that Goldie has quit as after having discussions with her 52 yo BBC Chairman husband......What?? she has decided to quit cos of fears she would become another Wagner and become a laughing stock.  How did her BBC Chairman husband allow her to even participate?


----------



## FM001

The girls have set the pace, some great voices amongst them and so powerful.  Shocked the maths teacher didn't get picked because he had a great soulful voice, the big lad with the brown coat is good but the rest are just Joe Averages.


----------



## Steff

Carina cant find anything about Goldie grr.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Carina cant find anything about Goldie grr.



Sick of the sight of Goldie, can't believe she went through at the expence of far better singers.


----------



## Carina1962

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/3834602/X-Factors-Goldie-Cheung-I-quit.html

Steffi, here is where I read article from


----------



## Steff

Thanks Carina

Means now they will spend more time dragging it out,coz it will mean theres an empty space now in Louis group


----------



## HelenP

It's been all over DS re Goldie for days, didn't want to say anything to spoil it.  Not least cos there's been a will she/won't she, is it true/is it false aspect about it.

Apparently there's lots of drama spinning out in next week's judges' houses episodes.    WHY can't they just play it straight?  All this drama is so unnecessary, are they that desperate for viewers?  Let's just see the acts doing their thing!! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Agreed Helen, some of this is so contrived and a bore!


----------



## Steff

Helen well said nothings ever plain and simple with the x factor there always looking for the next bit of contrevesry or scandal to notch up the ratings,why just keep things on the level and the good ol public/viewers will still tune in


----------



## FM001

HelenP said:


> It's been all over DS re Goldie for day, didn't want to say anything to spoil it.  Not least cos there's been a will she/won't she, is it true/is it false aspect about it.
> 
> Apparently there's lots of drama spinning out in next week's judges' houses episodes.    WHY can't they just play it straight?  All this drama is so unnecessary, are they that desperate for viewers?  Let's just see the acts doing their thing!!
> 
> xx




Without the drama it wouldn't make for good tv.   All the contestants that are pitiful at singing and the producers see as misfits, the sob story's and the recalling back of contestants is meant to keep us riveted to the screen, personally I find it boring and just want to see worthy contestants sing and that is it.


----------



## Steff

Oh dear poor Tulise has caused major tabloid news,piccy found of her with her bloke with a spliff in her hand.


----------



## Northerner

Did anyone see this guy on the US version auditions? Not normally my kind of music, but I thought this was brilliant, plus he wrote it himself - can't get it out of my head!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYPTS_39I8g


----------



## Steff

tonight will be boring cause we wont find out the final 4 till tomorrow


----------



## Steff

Wish I had not already known about robbies intro coz i just smirked lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Wish I had not already known about robbies intro coz i just smirked lol



I wonder if Gary was expecting/knew about it?


----------



## Northerner

The Keys were good again


----------



## Northerner

Estrelles, too much verbal gymnastics


----------



## Steff

not liked any but the keys,, is the sea breeze getting to the girls and making them all cry?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> not liked any but the keys,, is the sea breeze getting to the girls and making them all cry?



The Lovettes were painful! At this rate I can see them struggling to find four!


----------



## Northerner

Sick of hearing how it means the world to everyone, followed by floods of tears!


----------



## Steff

For me the winner is in gary or kellys lot this year for sure..

loved emilia, thought scottish girl picked the wrong song


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> For me the winner is in gary or kellys lot this year for sure..
> 
> loved emilia, thought scottish girl picked the wrong song



Agreed. Most of the groups will go in the first few weeks I reckon. Finding a lot of the song choices very boring  The girls are all very young this year!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think there is a few good girls this year


----------



## Steff

Yeah they is, theres 3 brillaint ones in there for me x


----------



## Sheilagh1958

On the whole I think they are more talented this year than last year


----------



## Northerner

I think the show has benefited greatly from the change of judges. Watching the US version it really looks outdated already, especially with Simon. Plus, I like Kelly ever since her days in Destiny's Child (erm, when she had short hair )


----------



## Steff

Louis says his lot are the most talked about thats because most are talentless, he sounds like Jo Pasquelie.


----------



## Northerner

Johnny is such a lovely man


----------



## Steff

It hurts to laugh at the minute but i burst into tears near when goldie covered sunita up hahhaa


----------



## Northerner

Very karaoke from most of the oldies. They are going to struggle, definitely. What the bleep is Goldie even doing there at this stage? SHE.CAN'T.SING!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Kitty is like the hated Katie from (last?) year  Think she might go through though.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Kitty is like the hated Katie from (last?) year  Think she might go through though.



pmslllll kitty is sooo random, like marmite either love or hate her


----------



## Steff

LUKE what are you doing? arghhhhhhhhh that was so so so so so so bad


----------



## Northerner

Some of the boys are terrible


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> LUKE what are you doing? arghhhhhhhhh that was so so so so so so bad



It was painful to watch and to listen to  He fluffed up at boot camp too.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

That was awful poor lad.

Kitty does my head in.......hope she doesnt go through


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> That was awful poor lad.
> 
> Kitty does my head in.......hope she doesnt go through



LOL Shei, she just wants to stand out from the crowd....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steff said:


> LOL Shei, she just wants to stand out from the crowd....



She can stand outside in a crowd. A crowd outside an Arena preferably


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Did anyone see this guy on the US version auditions? Not normally my kind of music, but I thought this was brilliant, plus he wrote it himself - can't get it out of my head!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYPTS_39I8g



I was just about to go and post in the XF US thread that I watched some of the Auditions last night and this morning, and they have some FABulous singers auditioning out there.  As with American Idol, they put a lot of our contestants to shame.   Didn't see this ^^ guy on TV, just watched him on You Tube - hmmmmm not sure, but think he has potential.  Lolling at Northey wandering around town singing "Hey, young Homie....." to himself,.

xx


----------



## HelenP

As for OUR X Factor, missed the groups section, thought there were obvious standouts in the girls' and boys' sections and dislike most of the oldies, with the exception of one woman.  Girls and boys definitely the strongest groups, if I had to stick my neck out I'd say Kelly's lot will win (provided she chooses the right girls!)

I KNOW they won't put through everyone I like, have to remember that they don't necessarily put through the best singers, they put through who will a) make 'interesting' viewing (cos they are, after all, making a television series) and b) possibly more important, be liked a lot by the public, thus gaining more votes so that _that_judge will win with their act, for example, the singing soldier - less than average vocally, but will probably have huge public support because of his back story of going to Afghanistan etc.

Personally, I just vote (when I DO vote) for the singer with the best voice.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ...Lolling at Northey wandering around town singing "Hey, young Homie....." to himself,.
> 
> xx



Haha! That's exactly what I've been doing! I just love the song, it's poetry  I don't see him being able to do particularly well with all the themes they throw at them, but you never know - I just think he's very talented at his particular genre. In a way, I think it's part of the show's flaw and why I preferred Fame Academy, because that show honed the talents of the person rather than looking for a 'one person who appeals to most of the public'.


----------



## FM001

The girls stood out last night by a million miles.  No idea how some of them got this far, the camp fella and Goldie were dreadful, also the little lad Luke bow it big style but I suspect he'll get picked anyways.  Amelia was fantastic and hope she wins being a fellow type 1


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> The girls stood out last night by a million miles.  No idea how some of them got this far, the camp fella and Goldie were dreadful, also the little lad Luke bow it big style but I suspect he'll get picked anyways.  Amelia was fantastic and hope she wins being a fellow type 1



I must have missed that fact! Like Crystal Bowersox on a previous American Idol  I suspect she will do well as she has quite a powerful, but versatile voice. I think Janet will struggle if picked because it all seems too much for her. The black girl is extremely good too (can't remember names yet!). Hope they bin Kitty though, dson't want a repeat of all the Katie histrionics


----------



## HelenP

Have re-watched the show umpteen times now (I keep missing bits, so watch it next time it's on to catch up, but STILL haven't seen the groups, grrrrr).

My favourite girls are definitely Sophie - the one who kelly said "I want her album NOW" and Misha - the black girl.

My favourite boys are definitely Marcus - the black hairdresser and John Wilding - who made it to judges' houses last year.

Only like one of the Oldies, Ii think her name might be Carolyn - but she's the dark haired girl who isn't 'big' Sammi.

I really hope Gary doesn't pick Luke for the final 4, i had a feeling his audition might be misleading, and I definitely think he's not ready, would be a shame for him to take someone else's place when I think he'll be better suited to waiting another year (or 2).  Don't think that Frankie guy is THAT great, but he's certainly got character, and if they're looking for someone to give them the victory as opposed to someone who's vocally superb, I guess I can understand if they choose him.

xx


----------



## Steff

I so cant guess whos going through and whos going home, the goldie situation baffles me as we know she is no longer in it, i wonder at what stage all that will come out..hope marcus stays and the guy with tattoos, hope irish girl stays and coloured girl and yes kitty, hope keys and er er those girls, hope terry stays too and the older guy that was a wrestler


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I so cant guess whos going through and whos going home, the goldie situation baffles me as we know she is no longer in it, i wonder at what stage all that will come out..hope marcus stays and the guy with tattoos, hope irish girl stays and coloured girl and yes kitty, hope keys and er er those girls, hope terry stays too and the older guy that was a wrestler



Haha! You remember their names as well as me! Frankie is the one with tattoos I think, not keen on him. I like Craig, would be nice to see him go through. Luke should not stay as someone else's expense. Perhaps they put Goldie through and then can go to another rejected person after she goes.


----------



## Steff

Blimey no hanging about tonight lol,good first choice Gary and even better second wooooooooooooooo (for the right reasons) and yessssssssss marcus is through too


----------



## Northerner

Three good choices Gary !


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Three good choices Gary !



agreed, out of the 4 left think frankie/joe , where is frankie?? aint he in boys group?


argh gutted at joe


----------



## Northerner

Joe should have gone through, and not Frankie.  Perhaps Joe will be called back as a wildcard (or whatever wheeze they think of this year to spin a bit more cash out of the voting public )


----------



## Steff

dt even know who that was that get told no lol

pleased the essex girls got thorough they can sing they just cant talk proper
hope  lovettes and nuvibe go through


----------



## Steff

big mistake tulise ,that gal in the cap is useless

cmon the keys, i did see in paper though tulise rejected them coz they was too posh???


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> big mistake tulise ,that gal in the cap is useless
> 
> cmon the keys, i did see in paper though tulise rejected them coz they was too posh???



The Keys had better go through!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The Keys had better go through!



wow she is giving this away silly woman

ooooooooh nice twist i forgive her hahaha


----------



## Northerner

I don't beliiiieeeeeeevvvve it!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I don't beliiiieeeeeeevvvve it!



thats abit mean on the rest of risk and the keys lol


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> wow she is giving this away silly woman
> 
> ooooooooh nice twist i forgive her hahaha



Yes, a good move I think - I agreed with what she said about Charlie.


----------



## Steff

think i said terry kitty and her with the dark hair lol the big girl ?.Sorry alan i know you like jhonny but his voice is grating x

louis you utter utter FOOL


----------



## Northerner

Well chuffed for Johnny  , Kitty WILL be a nightmare  That Scots girl should go through, and Carolyn.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well chuffed for Johnny  , Kitty WILL be a nightmare  That Scots girl should go through, and Carolyn.



ouch ive been very wrong on this one,,,,has louis been threatened by the japenese mafia or sumit fgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Oh, for crying out loud! 

The soldier will go through I reckon, sorry Terry.

p.s. the Scots girl isn't in Louis' group! I thought she was over 25


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh, for crying out loud!
> 
> The soldier will go through I reckon, sorry Terry.



he is forgettable though Alan, but think with jonny he has made a big mistake who will buy his records(your not included)

you win Al LOL x


ooooo get in sally goes through so pleased


----------



## Northerner

Grr! If it was so hard with Terry, why put Goldie through instead? Maybe if Goldie does go, Terry will be brought back in? 

Johnny has the potential to be like Joe Longthorne (who used to do amazing Judy Garland and Shirley Bassey stuff). He won't win, but then none of Louis lot will win.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> ooooo get in sally goes through so pleased



Who's sally?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Who's sally?



er ok the lady in blue dress, i dunno her name man lol oh its sammy oops


----------



## Northerner

Melanie will go out of these first three


----------



## Steff

well she didnt act very pleased lol phew thats one of mine through, mel was not strong enough for me,,ohh toby will be pleased emilia got through.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> well she didnt act very pleased lol phew thats one of mine through, mel was not strong enough for me,,ohh toby will be pleased emilia got through.



She was completely underwhelmed wasn't she?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She was completely underwhelmed wasn't she?



yeah, i dnt even remember these 3 girls.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> yeah, i dnt even remember these 3 girls.



Nor me! Anyway, what are they crying for? I would be well happy with a free week in Miami in Kelly's house!


----------



## Steff

gutted that the only place left is beween jade and janet i adore them both but janet just gets the edge,although out of these 2 i dot mind who goes through


----------



## Northerner

Oh no, only one place and two that should go through! Janet's out, I think

...I was wrong!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh no, only one place and two that should go through! Janet's out, I think



Yesssssssssssss im so pleased yet tinged with sadness for janet she was brillaint


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yesssssssssssss im so pleased yet tinged with sadness for janet she was brillaint



Janet went through Steff, it was Jade that went


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Janet went through Steff, it was Jade that went



lol glad your here Alan to keeo me right


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> lol glad your here Alan to keeo me right



Well, I missed that about Sammi, must have looked away for a second! Is she in instead of Goldie then?


----------



## Steff

Yeah hun they never made a big deal of it like i thought they would, was just a second voice over by dermot


----------



## FM001

Louis has lost the plot, what was he doing putting Goldie and Johnny into the live shows, great to see Goldie pull out and Sammy replace her. 

Frankie has a terrible voice and Gary said it wasn't good compared to the other guys, how the hell did he pick him then if he can't sing   Kelly has the best group and will win the X-Factor that's for sure.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah hun they never made a big deal of it like i thought they would, was just a second voice over by dermot



Ah thanks Steff, must have not been listening at that point.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Louis has lost the plot, what was he doing putting Goldie and Johnny into the live shows, great to see Goldie pull out and Sammy replace her.
> 
> Frankie has a terrible voice and Gary said it wasn't good compared to the other guys, how the hell did he pick him then if he can't sing   Kelly has the best group and will win the X-Factor that's for sure.



I think we all know Louis has made some shocking choices in the past and this year was no diffirent he dont know how lucky he has been with Goldie pulling out, it done him no favours though as the only one Sammy is good.I wish he had picked Terry over the soldier though .When will they realise the over 25 is a dud category the people that buy records these days dont go out looking for a 45 year olds kinda music......


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I think we all know Louis has made some shocking choices in the past and this year was no diffirent he dont know how lucky he has been with Goldie pulling out, it done him no favours though as the only one Sammy is good.I wish he had picked Terry over the soldier though .When will they realise the over 25 is a dud category the people that buy records these days dont go out looking for a 45 year olds kinda music......



It's a poorly disguised attempt to get votes from the over-25s  Mind you, Tesco Mary did quite well - wonder if she's back working at Tescos again yet? Jedward are getting quite a bit of work because of their 'unique selling point' - they are really bad (which can be covered up in the studio/miming) and identical twins who are a bit thick and naive (hence the p** taken out of them on everything they appear on).


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> I think we all know Louis has made some shocking choices in the past and this year was no diffirent he dont know how lucky he has been with Goldie pulling out, it done him no favours though as the only one Sammy is good.I wish he had picked Terry over the soldier though .When will they realise the over 25 is a dud category the people that buy records these days dont go out looking for a 45 year olds kinda music......




Agree with what your saying Steff regarding the older category, they want someone who is young and has the image and will appeal to the kids, doesn't matter if they can't sing very well hence why Frankie was chosen.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Agree with what your saying Steff regarding the older category, they want someone who is young and has the image and will appeal to the kids, doesn't matter if they can't sing very well hence why Frankie was chosen.



Funny how Frankie was so cocky at his audition, but an absolute gibbering mess as Gary was taunting him with the news.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Funny how Frankie was so cocky at his audition, but an absolute gibbering mess as Gary was taunting him with the news.




Gary let slip when he hugged Frankie by saying that he was his pop star, no surprise who Gary wants to win then


----------



## HelenP

Apologies to the folk who have taken the trouble to post, but I just don't have the time to read back the last few pages to see your viewpoints.

For me, my thoughts are:

Boys:  So happy that Marcus is through, not that fussed about the middle two, totall perplexed at the inclusion of Frankie, other than Gary seeing him as his passport to victory with the young girls taking a fancy to, and subsequently voting for, him.

Girls:  My top two girls are through, yayyyyy - that's Sophie (but don't like what they've done to her in the makeover :-(  ) and Misha.  Amelia's quite good, and although i liked Janet's original audition, I hated what she did at Judges' Houses, and went right off her!

Overs:  Didn't like anyone in this category except Carolynne, and she didn't get in, so 

Groups:  Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lots of speculation on DS about the "big twist" !  hope it doesn't turn out to be a damp squib, as these things often do!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Apologies to the folk who have taken the trouble to post, but I just don't have the time to read back the last few pages to see your viewpoints.
> 
> For me, my thoughts are:
> 
> Boys:  So happy that Marcus is through, not that fussed about the middle two, totall perplexed at the inclusion of Frankie, other than Gary seeing him as his passport to victory with the young girls taking a fancy to, and subsequently voting for, him.
> 
> Girls:  My top two girls are through, yayyyyy - that's Sophie (but don't like what they've done to her in the makeover :-(  ) and Misha.  Amelia's quite good, and although i liked Janet's original audition, I hated what she did at Judges' Houses, and went right off her!
> 
> Overs:  Didn't like anyone in this category except Carolynne, and she didn't get in, so
> 
> Groups:  Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of speculation on DS about the "big twist" !  hope it doesn't turn out to be a damp squib, as these things often do!
> 
> xx



Well some said maybe swap the judges or simon comes back


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well some said maybe swap the judges or simon comes back



Blimey! Swapping the judges might be good fun!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Blimey! Swapping the judges might be good fun!




Don't think Kelly would agree with that


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Don't think Kelly would agree with that



Haha! Imagine if she got the over 25s!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Haha! Imagine if she got the over 25s!





That would be funny


----------



## Northerner

X Factor shock: Judges will eliminate a quarter of the acts after first live show

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-judges-eliminate-quarter-acts-live-show.html


----------



## Northerner

Just been watching Leona Lewis's perfomances on the 2006 XFactor, which I didn't really pay much attention to at the time. She really was an exceptional performer right from the start and got better and better as the weeks went on. Don't really see anyone in this year's finals standing out as much as she did


----------



## Steff

Dissapointed in the twist


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Dissapointed in the twist



Yes, swapping mentors would have been much more interesting! At this stage there are bound to be 4 acts that you really couldn't care less about, so I suppose that at least will be good to see so many og straightaway, otherwise we'd have more weeks with no surprises.


----------



## Steff

Great start from Emilia

Wondered where my kitchen foil went for my chicken, then Jonny turned up in it 


Seems like de ja vu here, Gary being Simon with cutting comments haha

p.s why did Louis mention pet shop boys ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Great start from Emilia
> 
> Wondered where my kitchen foil went for my chicken, then Jonny turned up in it
> 
> 
> Seems like de ja vu here, Gary being Simon with cutting comments haha
> 
> p.s why did Louis mention pet shop boys ?



Haven't seen any of it yet, am hoping to catch up by fast-forwarding through all the ads  Been watching Strictly


----------



## Steff

Rhythmix were rubbish didnt like the song choice .

Frankie is rubbish he was not singing fgs.


----------



## Northerner

Don't like Frankie's song


----------



## Northerner

Are they watching the same performance?


----------



## novorapidboi26

thought frankie was OK, the rest were guff, apart form her at the start..........

well, johnny can sing, but the performance was just oozing loius.........


----------



## Steff

Sophie was brillaint, an underdog in my eyes but she just nailed that performance,Yeah I dont like the song neither but she was very good


----------



## Northerner

Not keen on Sophie's song either


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Sophie was brillaint, an underdog in my eyes but she just nailed that performance



She's got a good voice, but I really didn't like that arrangement.


----------



## Steff

Ouch BADDDDDD choice for jonjo!
He looked uncomfy


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Ouch BADDDDDD choice for jonjo!
> He looked uncomfy



I'm already wondering if I'm going to stick with this until Christmas!


----------



## Steff

LOL at im having a new shoe, one of the girls is preggers in 2 shoes

Yeah im wondering if i can stick with it till 10 tonight


----------



## novorapidboi26

Steff said:


> LOL at im having a new shoe, one of the girls is preggers in 2 shoes
> 
> Yeah im wondering if i can stick with it till 10 tonight




I agree............

and, I am uncomfy.........


----------



## Steff

Hmm they look like 2 circus clowns,is smudged makeup the new look  now then grrr.
Gary is getting so feisty hehe x


----------



## novorapidboi26

lipstick all smudged, what a state...........


----------



## Steff

So so bored now,,boohoo i live in a council flat and what?? so i live in a council house nowt to get down about stupid wimp, the tears on here  are so contrived.


Another rubbish performance!


----------



## Northerner

James Blunt-a-like... Thought he was weak before and it seems he hasn't improved


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> James Blunt-a-like... Thought he was weak before and it seems he hasn't improved



Alan my son summed it up he fell asleep and is flat out now LOL.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan my son summed it up he fell asleep and is flat out now LOL.



Haha! It really is a poor showing! Haven't liked any of the songs so far! Has Janet Devlin been on yet?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haha! It really is a poor showing! Haven't liked any of the songs so far! Has Janet Devlin been on yet?



No hun

oooh meisha wins my vote already love Adele so im biased.What i dont like is the way they mess about with the songs.why does she have to rap as well its terrible, shes another cher lloyd


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> No hun
> 
> oooh meisha wins my vote already love Adele so im biased.What i dont like is the way they mess about with the songs.why does she have to rap as well its terrible, shes another cher lloyd



Agreed - I suspect she'll try and rap in all her songs... Great voice though, best so far  But what is she wearing?????


----------



## teapot8910

Watched it from Frankie onwards and haven't liked any of them!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Watched it from Frankie onwards and haven't liked any of them!



Were you watching SCD before then, like me?


----------



## Northerner

They CAN'T SING!!!!!  Flat...


----------



## Steff

Flat as my chest im afraid


----------



## Northerner

This lot of judges are very shouty aren't they? Nu Vibe were atrocious. Having seen the US version where people were put together in groups for boot camp, there is really no comparison - nearly all the US ones were brilliant, with only 5 hours rehearsal. Only Misha has stood out so far.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> This lot of judges are very shouty aren't they? Nu Vibe were atrocious. Having seen the US version where people were put together in groups for boot camp, there is really no comparison - nearly all the US ones were brilliant, with only 5 hours rehearsal. Only Misha has stood out so far.



Yeah Al they are,its been a shocking night there keeping all the good ones till the end to keep us suckers awake till 10.

Marcus was not too bad actually.


----------



## Northerner

Marcus was definitely one of the best of the night


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Were you watching SCD before then, like me?



Haha of course Alan!! Despite Brucie it's always SCD first


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Marcus was definitely one of the best of the night



Get in Sami what a performance

louis is such a wally. he believed in her so much he put goldie through before her.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Get in Sami what a performance
> 
> louis is such a wally. he believed in her so much he put goldie through before her.



Quite - what a farce that would have been! I do think Sami is a bit karaoke at times but hopefully she'll improve. She's got a very good voice and really puts lots of the others to shame.


----------



## Steff

The Risk did actually work I thought best group anyways.


----------



## Northerner

Still not sure why they split up the Keys - they were far better as a group than Nu Vibe. Let's see how this lot do...


----------



## Steff

Certainly kept the best  ones till last,brilliant by Craig


----------



## Northerner

Craig was brilliant! Best of the night!  I've liked him from the start.


----------



## Lindale Lad

I've had to suffer this since 7.30pm.  Tell me, how is it that Lindale Lass can read the daily paper and all its sections and follow the action that was lost on me at 7.35pm?

Don't answer that as I guess all you devotees will gang up on me.  Poor Kitty.


----------



## Steff

Totally lost there with your comment 


Anyways Kitty was great o/h thought she was bad though...


----------



## Northerner

Lindale Lad said:


> I've had to suffer this since 7.30pm.  Tell me, how is it that Lindale Lass can read the daily paper and all its sections and follow the action that was lost on me at 7.35pm?
> 
> Don't answer that as I guess all you devotees will gang up on me.  Poor Kitty.



Haha! We won't gang up on you  They are a pretty useless bunch this year, unfortunately.


----------



## Lindale Lad

Who did that to her eyes?


----------



## Steff

Lindale Lad said:


> Who did that to her eyes?



Her stylist?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Anyways Kitty was great o/h thought she was bad though...



There were some very offkey notes, but not terrible as she was clearly very nervous. Hope Janet doesn't let me down


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> There were some very offkey notes, but not terrible as she was clearly very nervous. Hope Janet doesn't let me down



Not a chance im in tears, utterley AMAZING!!!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Not a chance im in tears, utterley AMAZING!!!



Yup! She was great - like the copper locks too


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Yup! She was great - like the copper locks too



Kelly's got the hardest job letting one of the girls go, by far the strongest category.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Kelly's got the hardest job letting one of the girls go, by far the strongest category.



Yeah just said that to o/h, i reckon she will save Janet,emilia and meisha and get of habibas


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah just said that to o/h, i reckon she will save Janet,emilia and meisha and get of habibas



Yes, I think so too. Jonjo will go as well as Nu Vibe and James.


----------



## Northerner

Just watched Johnny - Gary was right, Louis is treating him like a joke and picked the wrong song.


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Yes, I think so too. Jonjo will go as well as Nu Vibe and James.



Changed my mind - just seen Rhythmix


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Changed my mind - just seen Rhythmix



Rofl Alan, your delayed reactions are cracking me up. you got catch up on?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Rofl Alan, your delayed reactions are cracking me up. you got catch up on?



Yes, have seen them all now!  Was watching Strictly for the first half hour


----------



## Blythespirit

Unfortunitely I think Amelia will go if it really is based on tonights performances. Such a bad song choice for a 16 year old girl. Having said that she gave it her best shot and she was miles better than most of the groups and overs. 

The only group I thought was any good was The Risk, the rest grated on my ears. 

I want Kitty to go (and not just because her eye makeup scared me!) but agreed with what Gary said about Johnny. Plus I think Jonjo's song choice was wrong for him. Louis is a joke!

In the boys group I think Frankie is very over rated. My favourite of the night was probably Marcus. Nice lad and he made it look easy. XXXXX


----------



## caffeine_demon

Of the boys - think james should go

in the groups - will probably be 2 shoes, whilst I'm not a big rap fan, I liked rhythmix - maybe dark horses? The risk sounded great considering they've only been together for a short time, nu vibe were all over the place

Over 25s - jonjo should go

The girls is a tough choice - amelia is excelent, and misha is just incredible - has everything - janet's pretty quirky, and sophie has a nice smoky quality to her voice - but I think it will probably be sophie out.


----------



## Carina1962

i've seen a comment on facebook tonight stating X Factor is rubbish tonight - it's been pretty boring in general and only 2 or 3 really stand out. I'm wondering too whether i will bother to watch it every week now


----------



## FM001

Craig and Misha were the acts that stood out last night, by far the worst was Frankie yet Barlow says he was wrong to worry about his singing abilities


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Craig and Misha were the acts that stood out last night, by far the worst was Frankie yet Barlow says he was wrong to worry about his singing abilities



Some of the comments made by the judges about some of the acts were completely at odds with reality. Acts that were lauded were in fact dreadful - I'd like to have been a fly on the wall backstage afterwards to hear what the real opinions were. I'm hoping that the judges have the courage to scrub those that were particularly bad. This season's key phrase appears to be 'great recording voice' - does that mean it can be manipulated in the studio to sound OK, but live it will always be rubbish, I wonder?


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Some of the comments made by the judges about some of the acts were completely at odds with reality. Acts that were lauded were in fact dreadful - I'd like to have been a fly on the wall backstage afterwards to hear what the real opinions were. I'm hoping that the judges have the courage to scrub those that were particularly bad. This season's key phrase appears to be 'great recording voice' - does that mean it can be manipulated in the studio to sound OK, but live it will always be rubbish, I wonder?




Well to be honest my wife and I were discussing that last night during X about what they call a 'great recording voice'.  Everyone knows that singing voices can be manipulated in a studio so that the most awful tuneless voice can sound good and no one is non the wiser.  I remember last year there was a scandal surrounding the live x-factor shows where they were using digital equipment to make the contestants voices sound better, makes you wonder how wide spread this is and how many professional artists cheat and use this technology today


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Well to be honest my wife and I were discussing that last night during X about what they call a 'great recording voice'.  Everyone knows that singing voices can be manipulated in a studio so that the most awful tuneless voice can sound good and no one is non the wiser.  I remember last year there was a scandal surrounding the live x-factor shows where they were using digital equipment to make the contestants voices sound better, makes you wonder how wide spread this is and how many professional artists cheat and use this technology today



Theres no form of technology that would help Jonny


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Theres no form of technology that would help Jon O



Or Nu Vibe!


----------



## HelenP

I missed a couple of the acts last night (Misha and NuVibe) as the baby I was looking after woke up, grrrrrr. 

But of the ones I saw, I thought Marcus, The Risk and Craig were the only standouts, all the others were 'also rans' for me, I'm afraid.

As much as I like the judges, I found all the "you better keep this person/that person in for next week" banter a bit tired after the first couple of times!.

I think it's obvious who will go in each category with the exception of the girls, but I have a horrible feeling my favourite girl, Sophie, will be sacrificed.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Just found this on DS, I find it quite interesting, not sure if you all will...

*X Factor Official Videos-Percentage of people who "liked" each video*

Craig-97%
The Risk-96%
Misha-94%
Janet-93%
Sophie-93%
Sammi-93%
Marcus-84%
Amelia-82%
Rhythmix-78%
James-74%
2 Shoes-68%
Frankie-58%
Nu Vibe-57%
Johnny-50%
Kitty-46%
Jonjo-46%

The bottom 3 are Louis' acts, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Just found this on DS, I find it quite interesting, not sure if you all will...
> 
> *X Factor Official Videos-Percentage of people who "liked" each video*
> 
> Craig-97%
> The Risk-96%
> Misha-94%
> Janet-93%
> Sophie-93%
> Sammi-93%
> Marcus-84%
> Amelia-82%
> Rhythmix-78%
> James-74%
> 2 Shoes-68%
> Frankie-58%
> Nu Vibe-57%
> Johnny-50%
> Kitty-46%
> Jonjo-46%
> 
> The bottom 3 are Louis' acts, lol.
> 
> xx



Wow unfair to see kitty and jonjo below jhonny


----------



## Northerner

I think that's a pretty fair reflection Helen, apart from the Risk - I would have put them lower. Great to see that Craig did so well, and interesting that Frankie doesn't have the appeal that Gary seems to think he has 

actually, thinking about it The Risk only really had one weak singer


----------



## FM001

Last night I struggled to remember some of the acts, the only group I remembered was 2 shoes, wife seems to think they'll go tonight due to one of them being pregnant and due around the final stages.


----------



## Steff

Gawd an hour is far too long grr. we are gonna see Matt who yeah matt who perform his latest single that should be boringgggggg


----------



## Rollercoaster

I feel so sorry for the acts and judges. I can't believe the judges each have to send home one of their own. It's unfair on both of them, but it will iundoutedly be good TV


----------



## HelenP

UGH.  Hate when they say "he's [Matt Cardle] YOUR XFactor champion" - he's certainly not MY champion, I can't stand his weedy little voice!

xx


----------



## Northerner

I've nothing against Matt, but I don't like this song it's a dirge  

What's the betting Louis makes the mpst stupid choice and ditches Sami, claiming it's because she was rejected initially anyway?  Ithink in future weeks I'll watch Antiques Roadshow and just flip over for the last '...person leaving this week is................................................' couple of minutes


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've nothing against Matt, but I don't like this song it's a dirge
> 
> What's the betting Louis makes the mpst stupid choice and ditches Sami, claiming it's because she was rejected initially anyway?  Ithink in future weeks I'll watch Antiques Roadshow and just flip over for the last '...person leaving this week is................................................' couple of minutes



you cant alan cause ill have no one to banter with


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I've nothing against Matt, but I don't like this song it's a dirge
> 
> What's the betting Louis makes the mpst stupid choice and ditches Sami, claiming it's because she was rejected initially anyway?  Ithink in future weeks I'll watch Antiques Roadshow and just flip over for the last '...person leaving this week is................................................' couple of minutes



I think that's what I ended up doing last year (not watching Antiques Roadshow, lol, just not turning on til near the end of the show!), I can't stand the long drawn out results show, generally not keen on the guests they choose.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I think that's what I ended up doing last year (not watching Antiques Roadshow, lol, just not turning on til near the end of the show!), I can't stand the long drawn out results show, generally not keen on the guests they choose.
> 
> xx



I like Cee Lo Green


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I like Cee Lo Green



Personally can take or leave him.Against Mat Cardle listening to a wet fish sing would be better like


----------



## Steff

roll up roll up, any guesses, reckon jonjo is going

god sake are they all guna run to there judges


----------



## Northerner

Boos for Kitty!


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> roll up roll up, any guesses, reckon jonjo is going
> 
> god sake are they all guna run to there judges



haha! I was just going to say that!


----------



## Steff

Right so thats 1 right.Well Louis managed to make that pause of his just perfect


----------



## HelenP

Thing is, they usually only have 3 acts each, so it's just the same as saying no to them at judges' houses, but they have the bonus of having a 'go' on the live shows...............

xx


----------



## Northerner

James will go now, by far the weakest


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Thing is, they usually only have 3 acts each, so it's just the same as saying no to them at judges' houses, but they have the bonus of having a 'go' on the live shows...............
> 
> xx



good point


james micheal to go here


----------



## HelenP

Yessssssssssssssss, Marcus!

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh get in 100% so far,that was as obvious as Louis choice.


----------



## HelenP

Poor James, but we really don't need another Blunty!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Predictable! Haven't a clue who Kelly will ditch, probably Sophie I suppose.


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Poor James, but we really don't need another Blunty!
> 
> xx



Sadly, he sobbed that he was going to carry on with his music


----------



## Steff

Dont think i will get Tulieses right as i cant decide but habibas will go from kellys lot

reckon it will be nu vibe


----------



## HelenP

Sophie Habibis is my favourite girl, followed closely by Misha.  I'd prefer Janet to go, but that ain't gonna happen!

Groups - don't care who goes as long as it's not The Risk.

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh dear knew I would get that wrong haha


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh dear knew I would get that wrong haha



Should have been Nu Vibe because Tulisa admitted they sounded awful when she watched it back


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Should have been Nu Vibe because Tulisa admitted they sounded awful when she watched it back



Yeah true, this is the hardest one but like i say Sophie to go


----------



## HelenP

WTF is Misha wearing NOW ?? ?? 

xx


----------



## Steff

Ohhh diabetic revolt now poor Emilia was booted off .... lets go get Kelly arghhhhh well Helen will be chuffed


----------



## HelenP

YAYYY Sophie stays!!  All 3 of my faves are through.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> well Helen will be chuffed



Haha, indeed!

xx


----------



## Steff

We're gonna see more of her, yeah on Daybreak then this morning and then nothing haha


----------



## Northerner

Kelly had the hardest task there - hope Amelia gets lots of success from her brief brush with fame - Alexandra Burke got rejected when she was 16, came back at 19 and look at her now!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Kelly had the hardest task there - hope Amelia gets lots of success from her brief brush with fame - Alexandra Burke got rejected when she was 16, came back at 19 and look at her now!



Yeah good point I hope she does go far too, liked her alot. Darn it I got a whole week to wait to see The Wanted


----------



## Northerner

Nu Vibe are utterly useless, it's embarrassing  I was watching the US version earlier today and the groups on there are a world apart - although it is clear that there is quite a lot of audio manipulation on the US version.


----------



## Northerner

Sami was good - agree with the cruise ship comment though. Craig looks really confident this week, good performance


----------



## Rollercoaster

I couldn't believe what I was hearing when watching the US Judges' Houses auditions - the contestants' voices had clearly been fiddled with and spruced up so much afterwards. Some of them even had echoing voices! I'm rooting for Stacey / Melanie to win. I think Rachel Crow is also amazing but I'm not sure if the age limit should have been that low.

As for the UK version, I think that twist last week was awful. Of course the judges made some naff choices - Louis sending Jonjo home ahead of Johnny? Come on, Louis, stop putting these joke acts through! I'd like for Sami / Mischa B to win


----------



## Sheilagh1958

New Vibe are rubbish.


----------



## Northerner

Think I'll switch over if Frankie and Johnny are on next...wasn't that an Al Pacino/Michelle Pfeiffer movie?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Frankie on now...............good or bad that is the question ?

Cute but not a very good song choice...............very weak


----------



## Northerner

He's rubbish, I'm afraid, very weak...


----------



## Northerner

I said earlier in this thread that Johnny could be like another Joe Longthorne with his voice, but Louis is just using him like a drag act


----------



## Northerner

'You can rub my lamp anytime Gary!' 

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> I said earlier in this thread that Johnny could be like another Joe Longthorne with his voice, but Louis is just using him like a drag act



I agree with what Gary is saying........Louis is not treating him seriously. I would like to see him sing a serious ballad


----------



## Northerner

Oh my! Sophie was so out of tune at the beginning  And in the middle  Kelly should have kept Amelia!


----------



## Dizzydi

Does anyone else think the xfactor is more like the farce factor this year..... I'm watching it recorded and having to fast toward through it all !


----------



## caffeine_demon

Northerner said:


> Oh my! Sophie was so out of tune at the beginning  And in the middle  Kelly should have kept Amelia!



Just watching janet and agreeing! :-(


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Does anyone else think the xfactor is more like the farce factor this year..... I'm watching it recorded and having to fast toward through it all !



It's particularly poor this year  Misha B isn't bad, and Marcus and Craig - they should be the final three, so can probably not bother watching until the last couple of weeks!


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> It's particularly poor this year  Misha B isn't bad, and Marcus and Craig - they should be the final three, so can probably not bother watching until the last couple of weeks!



don't think I will bother to record while on holiday.......  or watch when I return. some of it is so painfull to watch


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> don't think I will bother to record while on holiday.......  or watch when I return. some of it is so painfull to watch



I wouldn't bother - you can always catch up on anything that was any good on youtube  I'll probably only watch the last 10 mins of the results show tomorrow...


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't bother - you can always catch up on anything that was any good on youtube  I'll probably only watch the last 10 mins of the results show tomorrow...



Me to if I have time lol...... got packing to do, meds to sort etc...... think I will be to excited

My ears are getting tortured by  sophie at the moment !


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Whole programme was very poor this evening


----------



## Steff

Danger for Frankie, Nuvibe Rhythmix and Jonny,Really good was janet,misha the risk and Kitty.Still wondering why she song Bjork oh so quiet never thought of that as a love song


----------



## Tezzz

I'm glad I don't have a telly!


----------



## HelenP

Missed the first 2 acts (Nu Vibe and Sami?), but I thought everyone was dreadful tonight except Marcus (and HE was a bit wobbly in places), The Risk and, surprise surprise, Kitty!  IMO.

My favourite girl up to now has been Sophie, but I thought she was awful tonight.  Misha was okay.

I'd like to set the judges a challenge for next week - to get through the show without dissing other judes' song choices!  It drives me MAD!  Can't they think of a new way to stick the knives in, lol?

xx


----------



## Rollercoaster

'Gary Barlow can rub my lamp any day!' quote of the night!

The amount of adverts is simply ridiculous. Even on ITV Player they still inundate you with 6-7 ad breaks, which usually consist of the same set of adverts repeated every time. 

Mischa B / Sami to win!!!


----------



## Northerner

Rollercoaster said:


> 'Gary Barlow can rub my lamp any day!' quote of the night!



Johnny will have a career whatever happens with comebacks like that - the judges were in absolute stitches! As was I!


----------



## FM001

Only one act performed well and that was Sami.  Very disappointed in Misha and Craig although the songs they were given were not suitable to their voices, Frankie was awful as was Johnny and the groups may as well pack-up and leave.  Good to See Louis Walsh finally telling the truth and slating the bad performances, only wish he was as truthful to the dreadful Johnny


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Only one act performed well and that was Sami.  Very disappointed in Misha and Craig although the songs they were given were not suitable to their voices, Frankie was awful as was Johnny and the groups may as well pack-up and leave.  Good to See Louis Walsh finally telling the truth and slating the bad performances, only wish he was as truthful to the dreadful Johnny



Louis has treated Johnny all wrong and Johnny is too starstruck and incredulous to believe it's all happening so he's just going along with the farcical clowning. If you remember his audition he has an amazing voice, but suited more to Judy Garland, Shiley Bassey and Barbara Streisand than Kylie. He's been exploited by Louis as this year's joke act and I think he's been done a total disservice


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Louis has treated Johnny all wrong and Johnny is too starstruck and incredulous to believe it's all happening so he's just going along with the farcical clowning. If you remember his audition he has an amazing voice, but suited more to Judy Garland, Shiley Bassey and Barbara Streisand than Kylie. He's been exploited by Louis as this year's joke act and I think he's been done a total disservice




Agree with what you have said although I don't recall him having a great voice back in the audition, my wife says he's being kept in for the entertainment factor much like Jedward were previously which I kind of agree with.  There's a difference between liking Kylie and being able to sing her songs, Shirley Bassey songs would be too much for Johnny but Garland and Streisand would be more in keeping with his voice.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Agree with what you have said although I don't recall him having a great voice back in the audition, my wife says he's being kept in for the entertainment factor much like Jedward were previously which I kind of agree with.  There's a difference between liking Kylie and being able to sing her songs, Shirley Bassey songs would be too much for Johnny but Garland and Streisand would be more in keeping with his voice.



His audition was an almost perfect rendition of Etta James' 'At Last' - a complete contrast to the crap he's being given by the childish Louis 

I had another listen to The Keys audition earlier today - they were soooo much better than 'The Risk' so I think it was just the instruction to create a group from individuals that got them rejected and Charlie retained so the Risk would have at least one strong singer. The Risk are certainly no improvement on The Keys, so where's the justification?

So - anyone bothering to watch the WHOLE of the results show?


----------



## Steff

jonny or frankie please


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> jonny or frankie please



frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie frankie!!!!!!


----------



## HelenP

I'd love it to be Frankie getting the boot, but I'm not sure it's gonna happen.  (I'd choose Frankie maraginally over Jonny to go, purely on the basis that at least Jonny realises he's a bit of a joke).

However, if he did get voted out, I'm sure Gary would tuck him away somewhere for a while and then unleash him on the general public when all the XF winner hoohah was over.

xx


----------



## Steff

Well that performance was wanted was boring but then again i dont like them anyway lol

The group performance was ok till jonny burst out the phonebox


----------



## Northerner

I wish the crowd wouldn't shriek and scream over the judges talking


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I wish the crowd wouldn't shriek and scream over the judges talking



They get worse every show Alan its totally cringeworthy

Now Katie Perry is more the standard of guest I like hehe


----------



## Northerner

Quite a tame song for her!  She has amazing blue eyes


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Quite a tame song for her!  She has amazing blue eyes



Yeah quite agree,very tame, loving her hair  x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah quite agree,very tame, loving her hair  x



Perhaps it's in reaction to all the criticism of the Lady Gaga style raunchiness so they've had to tame it all down?


----------



## Steff

Great start wooooo wanted them three through.


----------



## Steff

Oh dear then it got silly and Jonny went through  Misha desrved to go through i just hope the last 2 is frankie and rhytmix


----------



## Steff

Oh my well both are weak so tight one to call, unfortuntly Rhythmix got through.If I had to lay money on it I say Nuvibe will go


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh dear then it got silly and Jonny went through  Misha desrved to go through i just hope the last 2 is frankie and rhytmix



Nearly right! Can't choose between frankie and nu vibe - both rubbish!


----------



## HelenP

I want Frankie to go, NuVibe COULD potentially improve, but Frankie's never gonna be a good singer.

xx


----------



## Steff

Having to listen to these again means I can go and empty the rubbish bag


----------



## newbs

Northerner said:


> Nearly right! Can't choose between frankie and nu vibe - both rubbish!



Think this could be it for Nu Vibe, even their 'save me' song is boring.


----------



## Northerner

newbs said:


> Think this could be it for Nu Vibe, even their 'save me' song is boring.



They look miserable as sin!


----------



## HelenP

OMFG, I take it all back, that was blimmin' painful!!

(Have to admit I've missed their performances 2 weeks running)

xx


----------



## HelenP

HOW the heck are the judges gonna choose between these two performances, they were both HORRIBLE!!!!!

xx
PS  I'll never forgive Frankie for trashing one of my favourite songs EVER!!


----------



## Steff

Cant it be like big bro were we have a double eviction 

how will we hear the judges over those shreaking lot in the crowd  why there booing gary is beyond me of course he is gonna save frankie


----------



## teapot8910

They looked so miserable! Frankie is soooo not good, voice isn't strong enough for that song


----------



## Steff

EXCELLENT thought Louis was gonna do and Simon and take it to deadlock,now lets gun for Frankie and get the x factor really started


----------



## Northerner

I'd forgotten that all 3 of the groups were put together by the judges  Hopefully Frankie will go soon.


----------



## HelenP

FOUR guests next week?? ??   But yippeeeeeeeee to Bruno Mars being one of 'em!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> FOUR guests next week?? ??   But yippeeeeeeeee to Bruno Mars being one of 'em!
> 
> xx



im sure Dermot said triple,that means 3 when i last checked but he mentioned 4 lol


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> im sure Dermot said triple,that means 3 when i last checked but he mentioned 4 lol



Oh, soz, lol, wasn't really listening, I just heard him mention 4 names, maybe two of them are 'duetting'!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oh, soz, lol, wasn't really listening, I just heard him mention 4 names, maybe two of them are 'duetting'!
> 
> xx



Next time listen properly then ok!


----------



## HelenP

D'oh, do I HAVE to?? 

xx


----------



## FM001

Both Frankie and Nu vibe deserved to be in the last two, the sing off performances tonight were as dreadful as last nights and difficult to choose which was worse, only hope Frankie goes next week because the boy just can't sing


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Both Frankie and Nu vibe deserved to be in the last two, the sing off performances tonight were as dreadful as last nights and difficult to choose which was worse, only hope Frankie goes next week because the boy just can't sing



Agreed it comes to something when we want Frankie to go above Jhonny lol

Im having to sit through lasts nights show on sky+ as son always wants to watch it Monday morning.So please fell sorry for me haha.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Agreed it comes to something when we want Frankie to go above Jhonny lol
> 
> Im having to sit through lasts nights show on sky+ as son always wants to watch it Monday morning.So please fell sorry for me haha.



Hope you've got your earplugs in!


----------



## lucy123

Rollercoaster said:


> 'Gary Barlow can rub my lamp any day!' quote of the night!





Northerner said:


> Johnny will have a career whatever happens with comebacks like that - the judges were in absolute stitches! As was I!



Then add last weeks clip of 'it costs a lot of money to look this cheap Gary!'. He certainly has the one liners - so quick too. Can't wait for next weeks comment.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Agreed it comes to something when we want Frankie to go above Jhonny lol
> 
> Im having to sit through lasts nights show on sky+ as son always wants to watch it Monday morning.So please fell sorry for me haha.





Watch it while hovering should help and would be a big improvement on Frankie and Nu vibes vocal abilities

The song they sang at the start of the show as a group sounded really good.


----------



## FM001

Who will go this weekend, I'm guessing Frankie will be in the bottom two and will not be saved this week, the falling ratings may not be due to the judges as reported in the press but the lack of talent in the contest, only three acts deserve to be there and the rest are mediocre.


----------



## lucy123

I am just looking forward to Johnny;s one liner again


----------



## Steff

frankie or sophie she has no character whe she was saved last week she could not even crack a smile


----------



## Steff

Shame they was no group performance.Marcus was very good liked the way he was styled this week


----------



## Steff

Not so struck on Janet tonight unfortunetly,did not seem to  be very rocky though so agree with Tulise.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Not so struck on Janet tonight unfortunetly,did not seem to  be very rocky though so agree with Tulise.



She's not really a rock chick is she? Nice to see her doing something different though


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She's not really a rock chick is she? Nice to see her doing something different though


Not at all,I like the way she handled the guys from the press very forward for Janet she usually comes across alot meeker then that


----------



## Steff

OoOoOoO Controvesy someone swore at Gary,wow he really does dislike her, I think she did well grrr


----------



## Northerner

Agree with Gary - Sami was boring


----------



## Steff

hmmmm some just dont seem to get the theme this week


----------



## Carina1962

the only one i'm looking forward to seeing is Misha B, for me she looks and sounds like a professional diva, my prediction is she will make it big especially in the US, i can imagine them loving her over there


----------



## Northerner

Sorry Sophie, I'm just not getting it  Marcus has been the only half decent act tonight, and he was only half decent...


----------



## Steff

NO NO NO

Why do they think its ok to take a perfectly great rock song and ruin it with there own stance, get out of this competition  Sophie


----------



## Carina1962

I agree Steff, it was boring and the song was ruined


----------



## Northerner

I like Craig, he's got a good voice, but not exactly 'rocking'


----------



## Steff

At least that was half decent,im sure Noel Gallagher is sat with his pipe and slippers smoking on his pipe on his rocking chair Louis NOT

p.S Tulise is a hypercrit she is critisising gary even though one of her artists did the same

ROCK week is a diasaster so far barr Marcus


----------



## Carina1962

is it just me or does Gary Barlow come across as a really dull boring judge?  where is the sense of humour?  you wouldn't think he was in a band like Take That, i wonder what Robbie would be as a judge? not as dull i would think


----------



## Steff

Oh at last my kitty did not dissapoint thank goodness for her song at last some actual rock, well done girl.

She rocked!


----------



## Steff

Was Frankie supposed to be late on stage at the start of his act?,wish he had not turned up at all bloomin terrible Frankie im afraid.

Nice summing up there Tulise

p.s nice honesty from Gary there.


----------



## Northerner

Hard to pick who might go, given that they are all pretty awful! Craig and Kitty the best of a bad lot so far! I'm afraid I really dislike Frankie. Wonder what Johnny has in store for us?


----------



## Northerner

The Risk would be nothing without Charlie...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The Risk would be nothing without Charlie...



Totally!,Poor Ashely with his laragitis,I do hope they get through tomorrow night they sung well.


----------



## Northerner

Johnny was great!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Johnny was great!



Wow well I never Gary liked Jhonny.I liked Jhonny  miracles do happen haha

Gary dont half walk into these one liners

Hope you enjoyed it Lucy hehe


----------



## rachelha

Johnny and Kitty were the best for me so far.  Actual proper rock songs too.


----------



## Northerner

Misha B was really good - best of the evening!


----------



## Steff

Right quick synopsis.
Best tonight Misha,Marcus and Kitty, to go still who i said to start with at 6 frankie over Sophie though.Tulise aint stirring much is she saying she heard from a few contestants that misha is mean hmm naughty.They was a clip showing misha and sami having an interview and misha came over and pushed sami out the way really roughly, so thats who louis is on about when he says one of his acts complained misha was bullying her


----------



## Northerner

Tulisa shouldn't have brought that up, it's like she's trying to nobble the best singer in the contest by turning the public against her


----------



## Carina1962

yes, Misha was best in my opinion, very naughty for tulisa to mention goings on backstage, she said Misha was bullying others...hmm wonder who?


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> yes, Misha was best in my opinion, very naughty for tulisa to mention goings on backstage, she said Misha was bullying others...hmm wonder who?



Sami ........................who must be at least 10 years older then Misha so seems abit unlikely but you never know girls can be catty.


----------



## caffeine_demon

Kitty was great tonight, and probably the best last week! 
Misha was back on form too!

Frankie was dreadful, Must admit I enjoyed most of it tonight, even if some weren't exactly "rock"


----------



## HelenP

I have to admit I was disappointed - to me, they choose the categories for a reason, Rock week should have shown how they can handle songs in a 'rock music' vein, ie, be ROCK-Y, not take a rock song and turn it into a ballad, we KNOW they can do ballads.  Smells of 'cop out' or, may I dare to call it 'cheating' ? 

Missed the first half hour, will have to watch a repeat, but liked what I saw of Marcus in the short clip.  Also, as usual, liked The Risk (sorry to disagree with you Northey, but I thought one of the black guys - the one without laryngitis! - outsang the usually fab Charlie tonight), and Misha too.  Thought it was out of order for Misha's backstage shenanigans to be brought up - a perfect illustration of throwing somebody under the bus.

Sophie has fallen out of my top 3, I'm afraid, as I'm not seeing anything like the singer I saw when she auditioned/was at bootcamp.

xx


----------



## FM001

Can't believe I'm going to say this but Johnny was the best act last night  It was entertaining and good vocally even sounding a bit like Justin Hawkins.  Kitty was another surprise act and pulled off a decent performance, other than that the rest were rubbish which is a shame because Sami and Misha have been consistently good.  Rock week is one I always look forward to but was disappointed last night, the arrangements of the songs didn't help the acts - so whoever is responsible needs a kick up the backside.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Can't believe I'm going to say this but Johnny was the best act last night  It was entertaining and good vocally even sounding a bit like Justin Hawkins.  Kitty was another surprise act and pulled off a decent performance, other than that the rest were rubbish which is a shame because Sami and Misha have been consistently good.  Rock week is one I always look forward to but was disappointed last night, the arrangements of the songs didn't help the acts - so whoever is responsible needs a kick up the backside.



*applause to that* could not believe I was actually enjoying Jhonny last night, just goes to show some genres people suit and others just dont,he certaily suited last nights theme.


----------



## Steff

Predications please-

Frankie or Sophie for me .Rhtymix will just scrape through


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Predications please-
> 
> Frankie or Sophie for me .Rhtymix will just scrape through



Well, I didn't see all the acts, but I definitely think Frankie will be in the bottom 2 again........... (with any luck!), although I didn't think this week's performance was as poor as last week.  Hmmmm, who else?  Possibly Sophie or Jonny (sorry Jonny fans!) or maybe Rhythmix (who I didn't see)

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Predications please-
> 
> Frankie or Sophie for me .Rhtymix will just scrape through



Don't really care who goes out of those, but preferably Frankie, he just hasn't delivered at all.


----------



## Steff

I may come across about weird,but that dress really sits on kellys hips well hahaah.really good song Kelly

Tulises dress really sparkles in the dark, yes im obsessed with dresses ok


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I may come across about weird,but that dress really sits on kellys hips well hahaah.really good song Kelly



She's certainly developed some curves since I last saw her  Probably the only decent bit of singing we'll hear tonight! (Not a fan of Bruno Mars and have already forgotten who else is on!)


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She's certainly developed some curves since I last saw her  Probably the only decent bit of singing we'll hear tonight! (Not a fan of Bruno Mars and have already forgotten who else is on!)



Dont let Helen hear you say that think she said she liked him last week lol.Gotta agree dont like him either though, so she can take us both on Alan


----------



## Northerner

Ah yes, Prof Green - he's quite funny


----------



## Steff

Ah its professor Green Alan not my cup of tea either im afraid but ill hear the song first

the lady must of been styled by jeward


----------



## HelenP

I like Professor Green, and I LURRRRRV Bruno Mars, but I totally respect everyone else's right to disagree, so no fisticufffs here, lol.

(and nothing to do with taking you both on, single-handedly, lol)

xx


----------



## Northerner

I bet he's not a real Professor


----------



## Steff

Naughty ITV messing up the competition do they never learn 


Ah Lovely Louis did apologise for calling Misha a bully


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Ah Lovely Louis did apologise for calling Misha a bully



Trouble is, the seed has been planted, however much he says he's sorry.

xx


----------



## HelenP

woo, total change in musical style for Bruno........

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Trouble is, the seed has been planted, however much he says he's sorry.
> 
> xx



Your so unfogiven Helen....


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> woo, total change in musical style for Bruno........
> 
> xx



Good to see someone putting on a performance instead of just plugging their latest single  (Or is this his latest single?)  Changed my mind about him Helen - he was very entertaining!


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Your so unfogiven Helen....



Nah, I'm cool, lol, but the public in general might not be so quick to forget.......

xx


----------



## Steff

Just loved Brunos new single


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Good to see someone putting on a performance instead of just plugging their latest single  (Or is this his latest single?)  Changed my mind about him Helen - he was very entertaining!



i loved the whole performance aspect, but was very disappointed with the miming aspect, lol.  He's also a lovely guy (well, he comes across that way in interviews, lol), which helps.  But still, the miming.......................hmmmmmm.

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh my $??$%?$%$%?$% god so both the acts i said would be in bottom 2 are through, some one is gonna be gutted

Oh well bye bye Sami GUTTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THIS SHOW has never been a singing contest anyway its the personality that gets you through on this


----------



## HelenP

Sami to go please, I just haven't taken to her at all.

xx


----------



## Carina1962

i'm glad The Risk got through but i really thought Frankie would be one of the bottom 2 - i hope Sammi gets through


----------



## HelenP

get yer earplugs ready.........................

xx


----------



## Steff

Why Helen your not singing in the bath again are you?


p.s will be interesting when it comes to Louis giving his descion on who goes,how will that work


----------



## Northerner

Going to be a tough choice for Louis!  Sami has a good voice, but she does have a lot of club singer mannerisms. Kitty is a fruitcake.


----------



## Northerner

Good performance from Kitty!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Good performance from Kitty!



yeah it will be easy though cause kitty is controversial etc etc and steals all the headlines


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Why Helen your not singing in the bath again are you?



You're on form tonight, Steff, lol. 

Much preferred Kitty's performance, although I'm biased.  TRIED to be objective though.  Can't bear to watch Sami, horrible mannerisms!

Come on, man up, Louis!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> You're on form tonight, Steff, lol.
> 
> Much preferred Kitty's performance, although I'm biased.  TRIED to be objective though.  Can't bear to watch Sami, horrible mannerisms!
> 
> Come on, man up, Louis!!
> 
> xx



Ill be at a theatre near you soon Helen.


----------



## Steff

Well gotta give Louis credit he had the bottle to vote instead of sending it to public vote.Sami has to be grreatful mind you as if it was not for goldie she would not even been there


----------



## HelenP

Blimey, I'm shocked that Louis didn't cop out!!

Only trouble is, that'll give the stupid haters one more reason to snub Kitty!

xx


----------



## Northerner

I'd forgotten that Sami came back in because that mad woman quit.


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Ill be at a theatre near you soon Helen.



I'll keep an eye out on SeeTickets, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

Woo cant wait for Halloween special....nevermind Sami theres always next year


----------



## caffeine_demon

I'm surprised Sami got the one judge vote - the difference in their sing offs was HUGE!


----------



## FM001

caffeine_demon said:


> I'm surprised Sami got the one judge vote - the difference in their sing offs was HUGE!






Both sing offs were fantastic and didn't think there was that much between them although Sami was the better to me.  Louis should have let it go to the public vote to decide who went, don't think she'll love Louis as much now than at the start of the series


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Just loved Brunos new single





You been drinking Steff


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> You been drinking Steff



3 litres of blood later im still liking it Toby.........


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> 3 litres of blood later im still liking it Toby.........






It must be good for you to like Bruno's performance tonight


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> It must be good for you to like Bruno's performance tonight



Its better then geordie juice Toby lol


----------



## Northerner

Just heard that Rhythmix are changing their name - apparently there's a charity with the same name who have complained. I suggest Dross 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/15467428


----------



## HelenP

I heard that on the news this morning!  What a waste of time.  As IF they're gonna EVER make it in the music business!!  They'll be gone and forgotten in a few weeks!!

xx


----------



## Steff

i suggest they go away altogehter changing there names wont help them one jot

took the charity long enough to come out of the woodwork


----------



## FM001

More shocks, listening to Steve Wright on Tuesday and he was saying that the Bookmakers have Janet Devlin joint favorite with The Risk to win this years X-Factor, her odds were shortened after her ''superb'' performance of Sweet Child on Saturday night


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Just heard that Rhythmix are changing their name - apparently there's a charity with the same name who have complained. I suggest Dross
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/15467428



Drop the 'D' and add a 'G'

'cause that wot dem is.


----------



## David H

toby said:


> More shocks, listening to Steve Wright on Tuesday and he was saying that the Bookmakers have Janet Devlin joint favorite with The Risk to win this years X-Factor, her odds were shortened after her ''superb'' performance of Sweet Child on Saturday night



I do think Janet has a sweet, clear voice and deserves to go further but, I hope she doesn't win because the winners are losers. The winning acts from X Factor never ever hit the big time, it's the runner-ups that do best.


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> I do think Janet has a sweet, clear voice and deserves to go further but, I hope she doesn't win because the winners are losers. The winning acts from X Factor never ever hit the big time, it's the runner-ups that do best.



The exceptions being Leona Lewis and Alexandra Burke, of course. I watched all of Leona's X-Factor performances recently and she really didn't know how good she was - and she was miles ahead of everyone else, a true 'find' for the show.

I think Janet is struggling a little with the themed songs - she would probably do much better with her own material and become more of a niche artiste rather than a broad-appeal popstar.


----------



## HelenP

Lordy!  More changes!  Just read this on DS, about The Risk....

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...uits-the-risk-replaced-by-nu-vibe-member.html

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Lordy!  More changes!  Just read this on DS, about The Risk....
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...uits-the-risk-replaced-by-nu-vibe-member.html
> 
> xx



Wasn't he the one who was ill before last week's performance with laryngitis (supposedly)?

I thought this headline wasn't particularly well thought through:



> 'X Factor's The Risk: 'We can take over Westlife's stools'


----------



## Steff

are rhythmix now  called little sweets are something ?


----------



## FM001

Only hope the acts improve on last weeks performances, still disappointed Sammi went being one of only 3 who can actually sing in the show.


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lordy!  More changes!  Just read this on DS, about The Risk....
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...uits-the-risk-replaced-by-nu-vibe-member.html
> 
> xx



God sake what a nark, if he did not think he could commit to boyband life then why the heck continue for this long.Its all about the drama with this show these days.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> God sake what a nark, if he did not think he could commit to boyband life then why the heck continue for this long.Its all about the drama with this show these days.





Maybe the stress of the live performances has got to much for him, must be nerve-racking getting up there to perform live knowing millions are also watching at home, sometimes people think they are cut out for it but then realise they are not.


----------



## HelenP

toby said:


> Maybe the stress of the live performances has got to much for him, must be nerve-racking getting up there to perform live knowing millions are also watching at home, sometimes people think they are cut out for it but then realise they are not.





Also, I was wondering if it was anything to do with the Glandular Fever that was mentioned last week (as well as laryngitis).  That can knock you for 6 for a long while, (though LORD knows how he got up to perform last week, my son had it relatively mildly, and he could hardly do a thing!), so maybe he won't be 'up to par' for a while..................

Or then again, maybe that's just an excuse!

And I've just got back from Sainsbury's, and the headlines were saying that Kelly has pulled out of this week's show...............

Yes Steff, it IS all about the flippin' drama these days!  Bring back the days when the most exciting thing was Sharon throwing a glass of water over Louis!!  (actually, don't, couldn't bare for that old haridan to be back on the panel, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

I saw that too about Kelly we shall see in about an hour x


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I saw that too about Kelly we shall see in about an hour x



I'd rather see Tulisa go, I've gone right off her


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'd rather see Tulisa go, I've gone right off her



Gobbyness?


----------



## Steff

I hope they put as much effort into the make up and costumes as they have on SCD

i reckon x factor will go OTT though


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Gobbyness?



I think she takes it and herself too seriously so there's no 'fun' element to her - it's supposed to be an entertainment show after all, and they all could be a bit more light-hearted about it


----------



## FM001

After Cowell kicked the judges butts over falling ratings I do wonder if they are trying to liven the show up by having the judges fall out with each-other.  Earlier today I was watching Leona Lewis singing Run from the 2008, not one of the acts left in could produce a performance like that, still gives me goosebumps even though I've viewed it a thousand times.


----------



## Steff

Oh dear looks like Halloween has scared Kelly off, is it laragitis i wonder 

Wonder if Dermot skips past the legal side of things with Little mixes name thing
LOVING dermots entrance 

OOo Alexander Burke is on the panel


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Oh dear looks like Halloween has scared Kelly off, is it laragitis i wonder
> 
> Wonder if Dermot skips past the legal side of things with Little mixes name thing
> LOVING dermots entrance
> 
> OOo Alexander Burke is on the panel



Thanks for the rundown Steff, I missed the beginning


----------



## Northerner

I think The Risk could afford to lose another one of their number - the lad who was first was sooooo weak!  Not great


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think The Risk could afford to lose another one of their number - the lad who was first was sooooo weak!  Not great



Loosley related song choice by Louis for Jonny lol not great....Well I think he did a good job tonight.

Agreed Alan what you said about the Risk,very forgettable

With Jonny it always sounds like he is on heluim I dont think I could listen to a whole album by him


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I think The Risk could afford to lose another one of their number - the lad who was first was sooooo weak!  Not great



Used to like The Risk a lot, but I'm afraid after seeing The Stereo Hogzz on AmericanXF last night, they've gone right down in my estimation.  The Stereo Hogzz are so slick, I was thinking "how can this lot not be an established professional act already?".  

xx


----------



## Steff

Sophies song choice ? halloween related? hmm ok if you say so.I thought it was good vocally mind you if a little boring


----------



## HelenP

Gary was spot on re Jonny.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Gary was spot on re Jonny.
> 
> xx



Agreed  About time he got something that wasn't panto! 

Alexandra was very honest with Sophie - thought she did much better tonight, Louis should keep his mouth shut


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Agreed  About time he got something that wasn't panto!
> 
> Alexandra was very honest with Sophie - thought she did much better tonight, Louis should keep his mouth shut



Oh god I agreed with Louis though and Garys comment her songs are so morbid every week.


----------



## HelenP

Marcus - absolutely blimmin' BRILLIANT!

xx


----------



## Steff

Marcus wow wow loved that he smashed it.


----------



## Northerner

Marcus did well as usual - one of the final 3 I think 

Liked the Timberland ad in the break 

Did they explain where Kelly was?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Marcus did well as usual - one of the final 3 I think
> 
> Liked the Timberland ad in the break
> 
> Did they explain where Kelly was?



yeah she is in LA resting up but nothing more was said


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Marcus did well as usual - one of the final 3 I think
> 
> Liked the Timberland ad in the break
> 
> Did they explain where Kelly was?



Ill, in America.  

xx

Oh, Steff beat me to it, lol


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oh, Steff beat me to it, lol



Of course!


----------



## HelenP

Why's Misha got a chicken on er 'ead?

xx


----------



## Steff

That fake thing on her head is stupid, hmm not sure about breaking into a totally diffirent song half way through but a solid performance none the less


----------



## HelenP

FABulous performance from Misha.  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> FABulous performance from Misha.
> 
> xx



God you must be watching another show to me


----------



## Northerner

Misha was superb! Leagues ahead of everyone, she could leave now and get a contract


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> God you must be watching another show to me



I must if you didn't think that was the best we're likely to see all night!


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> God you must be watching another show to me



Lol, just different tastes!

Janet and Frankie after the break - time for me to make a drink, powder me nose, put the cat out, clean the oven, strip the beds............. will that keep me away from the TV for long enough to miss 'em both?? 

xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I must if you didn't think that was the best we're likely to see all night!



No Marcus was better.....aint seen Kitty yet she will be the BEST muuhahahahah


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, just different tastes!
> 
> Janet and Frankie after the break - time for me to make a drink, powder me nose, put the cat out, clean the oven, strip the beds............. will that keep me away from the TV for long enough to miss 'em both??
> 
> xx



Wow Helen your doing what sounds like housework to me, are you feeling alright pmsl


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Wow Helen your doing what sounds like housework to me, are you feeling alright pmsl



Lol, you've changed my mind for me steff, can't believe I almost fell into unwittingly doing housework!!  

However, my poor ears now wish I had gone off to spring clean.  WTF is she doing to this song??  

xx


----------



## HelenP

OMG, that was horrible.  Did she hit ANY of the right notes??

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> OMG, that was horrible.  Did she hit ANY of the right notes??
> 
> xx



rofl helen,must agree I was not impressed with that


----------



## Northerner

I was bored with Frankie from the point he first opened his mouth, and sadly he just proved he CAN get worse...


----------



## Steff

Frankie is a complete head scratcher, why that song, why does he have to make a stupid entrance, but what an apt song choice GO GO GO


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Frankie is a complete head scratcher, why that song, why does he have to make a stupid entrance, but what an apt song choice GO GO GO



Agreed - Frankie, you should *GOOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Agreed - Frankie, you should *GOOOOOOO!!!!!!*



what the eck had Tulise been on tonight, she is talking crazyness.

Gotta say I prefer Alex over Kelly, she is honest to the hilt


----------



## Northerner

Alex was spot on


----------



## HelenP

Performance wise, that was probably Frankie's best (although obviously the bar is set very very low for him!).  However, all that gobbing off in the VT before the song - if it's real, then he's a first class tw*t with a kingsize attitude;  if it's not real, then it's just a sad fake persona they're giving him to try and make him 'interesting'.  Either way, it's a right turnofff.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Kitty brave to do Annie Lennox, not bad  Wish I didn't know about the botox though!


----------



## HelenP

Really good performance by Kitty!

xx


----------



## Steff

Excellent as I expected that was grrrrrrreat


----------



## Northerner

Start of Little Mix VT 'I can't believe we're still here' - neither can I my dear!


----------



## Steff

Im guessing someone said something about her weight but she is no where near big poor girl.......


----------



## Steff

Good song but the head moves where grating on me LOL. Good in parts but out of tune in others


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good song but the head moves where grating on me LOL. Good in parts but out of tune in others



Nice summing up Steff


----------



## HelenP

I thought that wasn't a bad performance at all - if Girls Aloud or The Saturdays had to do a TOTALLY live performance (shock horror at the thought!!) I don't think it would be much better, tbh.  The blonde girl's got a cracking voice.

xx


----------



## Steff

Craig was great,ditch the jacket though x


right to go tomorrow obviously Frankie and afraid Sophie again, im getting so predictable


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Craig was great,ditch the jacket though x
> 
> 
> right to go tomorrow obviously Frankie and afraid Sophie again, im getting so predictable



Frankie and possibly Janet or The Risk...


----------



## HelenP

Wasn't crazy about Craig tonight - I'd definitely put him behind Marcus, Misha and Kitty tonight.

On tonight's performances, i'd say definitely Janet to go.  I know I don't like her, but I do try to be objective, but she really sounded dire tonight.

EDIT - listening to the little clips, I'd say Sophie was pretty bad too.  I even think Frankie's performance was better than both of them tonight!  :O

xx


----------



## HelenP

And there we have it.  The only benefit of having a job cancelled at the last minute - being able to chat about XFactor live as it happens, lol. 

xx


----------



## chris-e

Going by tonights performance i reckon Janet could go, she was awful. I really like Craig and hope he wins.


----------



## Northerner

chris-e said:


> Going by tonights performance i reckon Janet could go, she was awful. I really like Craig and hope he wins.



She hasn't really done much after her audition has she? I've liked Craig right from the start - another in the top 3 I think, along with Misha B and Marcus 

I notice no-one has predicted Johnny wil go!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> )



No I thought that perfornance was a winner tonight for him he should stay


woopsie ive edited all wrong


----------



## Carina1962

my prediction for the bottom 2 this week - Janet and Sophie (but i always get it wrong, i suppose that's the surprise that makes it exciting)


----------



## Blythespirit

My predictions for the bottom two, Frankie and Janet. The lad from Wanted who appeared on the Xtra Factor said Frankie was being slated something terrible on Twitter straight after the live show tonight. In the sing off I think it will be Janet to go.

PS....did someone say Kitty has had botox??? She's only 26 for goodness sake!  Even if she does look much older. XXXXXX


----------



## Steff

Blythespirit said:


> My predictions for the bottom two, Frankie and Janet. The lad from Wanted who appeared on the Xtra Factor said Frankie was being slated something terrible on Twitter straight after the live show tonight. In the sing off I think it will be Janet to go.
> 
> PS....did someone say Kitty has had botox??? She's only 26 for goodness sake!  Even if she does look much older. XXXXXX



Really?? not heard that Faith if she has well blimey i feel left out now and im only 28 haha ..Frankie brings it all on himself one of the nights he goes out he is gonna pee the wrong person off and go to far.He needs to calm down and I agree with I think it was Louis he wants to be remembered for what he did on the inside of the x factor not the out.Even if that is very little


----------



## Catwoman76

Blythespirit said:


> My predictions for the bottom two, Frankie and Janet. The lad from Wanted who appeared on the Xtra Factor said Frankie was being slated something terrible on Twitter straight after the live show tonight. In the sing off I think it will be Janet to go.
> 
> PS....did someone say Kitty has had botox??? She's only 26 for goodness sake!  Even if she does look much older. XXXXXX



I only saw some of the acts, I liked Kitty, Little mix and Craig.  Frankie is nothing but a liile pain in the but,Janet, is well not great, didn't see The Risk, but Tia said Jonny was good.
Bottom 2 tomorrow it should be Frankie and Janet, Frankie should definitely GO now lol  Sheena


----------



## Blythespirit

Steff said:


> Really?? not heard that Faith if she has well blimey i feel left out now and im only 28 haha ..Frankie brings it all on himself one of the nights he goes out he is gonna pee the wrong person off and go to far.He needs to calm down and I agree with I think it was Louis he wants to be remembered for what he did on the inside of the x factor not the out.Even if that is very little



You are the same age as my eldest daughter then Steff, she'll be 29 in February. And If Kitty needs botox at 26 I must need a head transplant as I'm 54! 

At Judges Houses Gary said if Frankie got through he was going to make sure he was a bad boy. Hmmm. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

Blythespirit said:


> ...PS....did someone say Kitty has had botox??? She's only 26 for goodness sake!  Even if she does look much older. XXXXXX



Yes, reported a few days ago:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kitty-Brucknell-Botox-stop-looking-angry.html


----------



## FM001

Once again a mixed bag but the standard is still mediocre.  Craig, Kittie and Johnny were the best acts on the night, how the judges thought The Risk was a good opener for the show I have no idea to be honest   As with other weeks a few wrong song choices where the voice didn't suit the act, having said that a good singer could sing from a phone directory and still make it sound half decent so no excuses needed.


----------



## hotchop

I really really like Kitty.. she has a super voice.. maybe a not so super personality but I would buy her album

Frankie deffo needs to go. I supect its all about the fame and the girls for him, rather than the music.

Janet.. she had a beautiful voice but a very limited target audience.. needs to go


----------



## Steff

hotchop said:


> I really really like Kitty.. she has a super voice.. maybe a not so super personality but I would buy her album
> 
> Frankie deffo needs to go. I supect its all about the fame and the girls for him, rather than the music.
> 
> Janet.. she had a beautiful voice but a very limited target audience.. needs to go



Good summing up there chop especially where Frankie is concerned x


----------



## Rollercoaster

Kitty to win! Frankie and The Risk to be in the bottom 2...I wouldn't have noticed The Risk had a new member if it hadn't been pointed out to be honest!


----------



## Northerner

The Guardian live blog of last night's proceedings, worth a read 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2011/oct/29/x-factor-liveblog-fourth-live-show

Might call it up for next week's show!


----------



## ruthelliot

been stuck at work all day on my own since half 8 (or was it half 9??) this morning and getting a big bit fed up but that blog just made me laugh lots!


----------



## FM001

Should be interesting who is in the bottom two tonight, my guess is Frankie and Kittie and Frankie will be the one to go - hopefully


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Should be interesting who is in the bottom two tonight, my guess is Frankie and Kittie and Frankie will be the one to go - hopefully



No, I think Kitty will be safe. I was worried at first that she might end up being as disliked as Katie last year, but I don't think she is. I do hope it is Frankie - I can't imagine many blokes voting for him, and wouldn't be surprised if his bragging and attitude have alienated a lot of his female fans - hope so anyway!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hope Frankie goes tonight...........jumped up little squirt


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope Frankie goes tonight...........jumped up little squirt



I read this earlier (warning, a bit offensive)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ocozza-banged-Geordie-Shores-Holly-Hagan.html


----------



## Steff

Be good to see Cher Lloyd perform


----------



## Jennywren

I hope Frankie goes too .


----------



## Northerner

Guardian live blog of tonight's results show:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2011/oct/30/x-factor-liveblog-results-show


----------



## HelenP

Think bottom two should be Janet and Sophie.  I'd like to see Janet go, but she would most definitely be saved.  Similarly, if Frankie ends up in the bottom 2, he'll be saved.  So I'm guessing it's goodbye Sophie tonight?

xx


----------



## Northerner

Cher Lloyd was quite good I thought, certainly better than this year's crop!


----------



## HelenP

Song sounds great on the radio, not QUITE so great sung live on TV, but good on 'er for doing it live.

xx


----------



## Jennywren

At least her attitude seems a bit better


----------



## Steff

Liked Chers performance not so keen on Nicoles though


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Liked Chers performance not so keen on Nicoles though



Apparently Simon wanted Nicole to step in for Alex but she said no. Don't know why cos she is useless on the US version - never has anything constructive to say! Just 'Ah'm soooo prahd ov yoo hunny'


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Apparently Simon wanted Nicole to step in for Alex but she said no. Don't know why cos she is useless on the US version - never has anything constructive to say! Just 'Ah'm soooo prahd ov yoo hunny'



Yeah, thought Nicole was DIRE on US XF!!

xx


----------



## Steff

Great so far so good............ Risk were lucky as they were not upto parr last night.


----------



## Northerner

Unbelievable!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Oh my poor Alexander not great when your a stand in judge

bye bye Misha I hope Frankie has 9 lives and more, the young teeny boppers must be ringing in


----------



## HelenP

OMG!!  No WAY should Misha be in the bottom 2.  (although I have to confess I didn't vote!).  Bye Bye Sophie.............................hopefully!

xx


----------



## Northerner

No way are they going to keep Sophie in up against Misha B. How on earth could Frankie get more votes than MB unless people assumed she would be safe? By far the best singer and performer on the show, it would be a farce if she went.


----------



## Steff

I do think she will stay above Sophie, all you have to do is refer to the comments last night from the judges, wonder if Alexander will vote or bottle it.


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I do think she will stay above Sophie, all you have to do is refer to the comments last night from the judges, wonder if Alexander will vote or bottle it.



It does seem a bit unfair to expect Alex to pick between two of Kelly's girls, so she might cop out for that reason - wouldn't blame her!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> It does seem a bit unfair to expect Alex to pick between two of Kelly's girls, so she might cop out for that reason - wouldn't blame her!



Nor me they should have Kelly on the fone from NY lol, im sure she has seen both her acts perform some how


----------



## HelenP

What the HELL was THAT?? ??

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Nor me they should have Kelly on the fone from NY lol, im sure she has seen both her acts perform some how



They heard you!


----------



## Steff

LOL wow thats cool, takes pressure of alex then


----------



## Steff

Drag it out Tulise fgs.

Bye bye Sophie........

thats so wrong kelly you should of said i dnt wanna send either of you home the resposibility should of been put onto someone else

Nevermind though its only a comp


----------



## HelenP

Sometimes they leave the mentor to vote last, and sometimes they don't - I wish they would be consistent, and ALWAYS leave the mentor til last......

xx


----------



## Carina1962

Just caught up with X Factor and could not believe my ears and eyes to find Misha B in the bottom 2 and Frankie and Janet going through........what the hell is going on??  I do hope Misha is safe next week as it's dance floor hits and she should excel in that category


----------



## Blythespirit

Well I guessed totally wrong! It should have been Janet and Frankie in the bottom 2. Ah well, there's always next week. XXXXX


----------



## FM001

I can't complain because I don't vote, but how comes Misha was in the bottom two and Frankie is back for next weeks show   Shame for Sophie although last nights sing-off was poor.


----------



## Northerner

Is there really any point in watching when someone like the odious Frankie gets voted through and someone as talented as Misha B nearly gets voted off?  Gary should never have selected Frankie in the first place and I wouldn't be surprised if the judges weren't pushed into certain decisions because of the controversy they would cause. Same when Louis selected that mad woman (mind you, that WAS Louis I suppose! )


----------



## Northerner

Looks like people are switching off, or over at least. Strictly beat XF in ratings on Saturday night!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ings-Viewers-waltz-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Looks like people are switching off, or over at least. Strictly beat XF in ratings on Saturday night!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ings-Viewers-waltz-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html



Not surprising, im not even tuning into SCD


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Looks like people are switching off, or over at least. Strictly beat XF in ratings on Saturday night!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ings-Viewers-waltz-Strictly-Come-Dancing.html




Comes as no surprise, this was the reason the judges got a kick up the butt 2 weeks ago when Strictly beat X in the ratings war.

I like Craig, Kittie and Maisha B but have they got the X-Factor and are they any better than the average singer?   I don't believe they are and whoever wins will just be another Leon and Steve Brookstein, the show yet again has failed in its quest to find a outstanding artist.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> ...whoever wins will just be another Leon and Steve Brookstein,...



Shane Ward, Michelle McManus, Joe Mcelderry, Matt Cardle...


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Shane Ward, Michelle McManus, Joe Mcelderry, Matt Cardle...






Couldn't be bothered to type the rest but pleased you've got my drift  Really there have only been 3 worthy winners then, Will Young (?) Alexandra Burke and the great Leona Lewis.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Couldn't be bothered to type the rest but pleased you've got my drift  Really there have only been 3 worthy winners then, Will Young (?) Alexandra Burke and the great Leona Lewis.



Will Young was Pop Idol  Girls Aloud were Pop Idols  So really only Leona and Alexandra, with Leona being the one who will have the longest career I think.


----------



## Steff

*I was just going through in my head the other night the genuine talent that has actually stuc around and not just had a number one at xmas, only decent thing to come out of X factor is Leona Lewis*


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> *I was just going through in my head the other night the genuine talent that has actually stuc around and not just had a number one at xmas, only decent thing to come out of X factor is Leona Lewis*





Alexandra Burke is another.


----------



## Steff

*I was talking in terms of the ones i like as well as the sucsesses so yes i guess she has done well from it too.*


----------



## Northerner

Not sure how long Alex'll last though, she seems to have fallen into a particular style that seems to only last a couple of years then a few new faces come along and they fade away. Leona has much broader appeal I think, and I can see her still being a huge star in her 50s


----------



## FM001

Two acts to go tomorrow night, on reflection this series has to be the worst so far since X began.


----------



## Steff

zzzzz how boring,poor Tulise is poorly now wonders if she turns up tonight


----------



## Northerner

With a double elimination, surely Frankie will go? Probably Johnny too, given that this is dance floor classics


----------



## Steff

Why aint tulise wearing a poppy ?? 

We live in hope Alan

I reckon jony will be good tonight with this theme


----------



## Steff

Oops I take it back pmsl............  Madge must be mortified

He sung dead or alives song  alot better


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear Johnny  This doesn't show his voice off at all...second half better


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Janet forgot the words...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oops! Janet forgot the words...



Missed that bit ? She was ok tonight loved the hair


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Missed that bit ? She was ok tonight loved the hair



It started a bit weak but she got better when the chorus came - she forgot her words about half way through and looked a bit panicked - Kelly was mouthing the words at her 

I agreed with Gary about Johnny. I suspect Johnny knows he won't win so just goes along with whatever Louis gives him. It's a shame because if Louis tried a bit harder there are probably loads of songs that would have suited his voice and style better.


----------



## Northerner

Craig was terrific!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Craig was terrific!



Ditto! loved that performance


----------



## Steff

Thumbs UP for the Risk x nice version


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Thumbs UP for the Risk x nice version



There's just one guy (the white guy who isn't Harry) who isn't very good and he spoils things when he gets his solo bit. Better than they have been though. Looking forward to Kitty and Misha B  Not looking forward to Frankie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> There's just one guy (the white guy who isn't Harry) who isn't very good and he spoils things when he gets his solo bit. Better than they have been though. Looking forward to Kitty and Misha B  Not looking forward to Frankie



Yeah agree r.e the one guy who spoils it he sticks out as well so you cant really avoid it x


----------



## Northerner

Well done Marcus!


----------



## Steff

If Marcus was to bring that out tomorrow i would buy it that was brillaint


----------



## Steff

So Louis had a madonna theme this week then, love this song


----------



## Steff

What a joke that Gary Barlow is 

the next act he has coming up cant even sing never mind dance

Kitty was really good


----------



## Northerner

I thought she did really well, she has a great voice


----------



## Northerner

Even Jedward could sing better than Frankie  Looks like he managed to mess up too


----------



## teapot8910

How can anyone take Barlow seriously when he put Frankie through??? Get him off!!


----------



## Steff

Frankie is just ABSOLUTLY rank, he has certainly not made it a good night in my eyes, he is not even singing, if he dont go tomorrow i could easily not watch anymore


----------



## Steff

Agreed with everything louis said for once, the only thing disgusting Gary is that joke is still in this show...every week is a hard week for Frankie you moron


----------



## Steff

B stands for business does it more like bully...


----------



## Steff

Well best performance of the night Marcus then the Risk.

Obviously I want Frankie gone first but if not the Misha.

Littlemix had a great song for them tonight


----------



## Northerner

I liked Craig and Marcus and Kitty. Misha was OK. Marcus definitely best of the night 

FRANKIE MUST GO!!!!! And probably Johnny will join him, or maybe Janet.


----------



## HelenP

I thought Marcus and Misha rocked it tonight.  Kitty was okay, a fair way behind the top 2 though.  The rest were just embarrassing.  Don't know who was worse tonight out of Janet and Frankie.

Bring on the double elimination.

xx


----------



## Carina1962

When Alexandra Burke won, was it 2009?  did JLS come second and Olly Murs 3rd?  if that is the case, they've all done well out of it


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> When Alexandra Burke won, was it 2009?  did JLS come second and Olly Murs 3rd?  if that is the case, they've all done well out of it



No Carina 2008 and JLS but that Eoghan Quinn was third

it was the year after(2009) when joe mcelderry won that Olly Murs was runner up

keep forgetting how well jls hve done


----------



## FM001

Craig, Marcus, Misha and Kitty were really good last night and should be safe tonight provided they get the votes.  Loved Misha B new look and not before time, gone are the big shoulder pads and Grace Jones hair & make-up which looked dated and naff.

Frankie was absolutely awful again, going from last nights performances I think him and Johnny will go tonight, I like Johnny but he just didn't deliver last night.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Craig, Marcus, Misha and Kitty were really good last night and should be safe tonight provided they get the votes.  Loved Misha B new look and not before time, gone are the big shoulder pads and Grace Jones hair & make-up which looked dated and naff.
> 
> Frankie was absolutely awful again, going from last nights performances I think him and Johnny will go tonight, I like Johnny but he just didn't deliver last night.



Not sure I think I agree with Helen for once  that Janet may be on her way she was weakish last night


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Not sure I think I agree with Helen for once  that Janet may be on her way she was weakish last night





She'll have the whole of Ireland voting no matter how she performed, I agree she was rubbish last night and isn't a very good singer anyways, it's all to do with national pride and this is why Jedward stayed in so long.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> She'll have the whole of Ireland voting no matter how she performed, I agree she was rubbish last night and isn't a very good singer anyways, it's all to do with national pride and this is why Jedward stayed in so long.



Yeah Very true guess she has that going for her...
If Jhonny had done dead or alive all the way through the performance he would of been fine but starting with Madonn ruined 50%


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah Very true guess she has that going for her...
> If Jhonny had done dead or alive all the way through the performance he would of been fine but starting with Madonn ruined 50%






It was an odd choice starting with Madonna, he would have been better starting and finishing with Spin me Around.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> It was an odd choice starting with Madonna, he would have been better starting and finishing with Spin me Around.



Yup.
I do hope we see the last of Frankie thought tonight,pleaseeee.I suspect though that because of who he is age wise and looks etc he will get a big chunk of the votes from teen girls etc etc


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yup.
> I do hope we see the last of Frankie thought tonight,pleaseeee.I suspect though that because of who he is age wise and looks etc he will get a big chunk of the votes from teen girls etc etc






Why would the teen girls vote for him    He should be away tonight, if he isn't I'll eat hay with a horse


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Why would the teen girls vote for him    He should be away tonight, if he isn't I'll eat hay with a horse



Well cause they like that kind of edgyness he brings, i dont see his looks but some girls will...I think that because tonight 2 acts are going that it is 99% that he will go.Plus Gary needs a good kick up the backside and a dose of reality, i defy him to go back stage and re watched Frankies performance and not give a negative comment it was atrocious.


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Well cause they like that kind of edgyness he brings, i dont see his looks but some girls will...I think that because tonight 2 acts are going that it is 99% that he will go.Plus Gary needs a good kick up the backside and a dose of reality, i defy him to go back stage and re watched Frankies performance and not give a negative comment it was atrocious.





Edginess doesn't sell records but as you say with two going he should be one of them.  Lou told the truth about Frankie last night and good on him, just a shame he isn't more truthful with his own acts but it did need said about Frankie.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Edginess doesn't sell records but as you say with two going he should be one of them.  Lou told the truth about Frankie last night and good on him, just a shame he isn't more truthful with his own acts but it did need said about Frankie.



No I know that but since when was the X factor about the singing these days its a popularity contest, so thats what i meant by the young girls voting for Frankie...

r.e Louis being more truthful with his own acts i can understand Jonny but where does he need to be truthful with Kitty she performs well all the time, well ok thats my bias opinion as ive been a supporter or hers since the start(shush dont tell anyone but I actually voted last night haha)


----------



## Catwoman76

Steff said:


> Well cause they like that kind of edgyness he brings, i dont see his looks but some girls will...I think that because tonight 2 acts are going that it is 99% that he will go.Plus Gary needs a good kick up the backside and a dose of reality, i defy him to go back stage and re watched Frankies performance and not give a negative comment it was atrocious.



I loved Marcus and Mischa, very good  both of them.  As for the others, a bit disapointed in Kitty tonight, she can do so much better, and the rest were rubbish as usual  We watched it at 9pm when we came back from a Firework display, only because the girls like X Factor Sheena


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Not sure *I think I agree with Helen for once*  that Janet may be on her way she was weakish last night










 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> xx



What an absolutly fab piccy love the guy falling over, I know Helen i had to check my BS just to see if I was feeling ok


----------



## Steff

God sake they had to give Frankie a singing part


----------



## Northerner

The group song is so obviously mimed because it makes them all sound resonable - even Frankie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The group song is so obviously mimed because it makes them all sound resonable - even Frankie!



LOL ,like the way they showed Johnys clip of him singing the latter part of his performance phew


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> LOL ,like the way they showed Johnys clip of him singing the latter part of his performance phew



They couldn't mask Frankie's bad singing though - it was all bad!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They couldn't mask Frankie's bad singing though - it was all bad!



ROFL very true.

Not to keen on either of the guests they have on here tonight more so FATM.So off to walk the dowgy.


----------



## Steff

Frankie had half an hours sleep? god that kid is so annoying i hate him grrrr,he has no concept of this whole process, as someone in here said last week he is more for the partying and larking about off stage.!!!


----------



## caffeine_demon

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no
nooooooooooooooooo no no no, how did frankie get through

just wrong wrong all totally wrong!


----------



## Northerner

How on earth could Frankie get more votes than the Risk? What a load of codswallop! I expect Johnny will go too.


----------



## Northerner

Terrific song choice by Johnny!


----------



## Steff

Just had to go and calm down b4 i posted or alan would of banned me.Proof if more proof be needed that this show is a fix,Only thing im happy about it kitty staying the rest of all that tonight was a croc of "?"?$


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Just had to go and calm down b4 i posted or alan would of banned me.Proof if more proof be needed that this show is a fix,Only thing im happy about it kitty staying the rest of all that tonight was a croc of "?"?$



Well, we'll be at the London Meet next Saturday, so I won't have to watch Frankie  What a con! Thought Kitty's song was a bit boring and preferred Johnny's - I think if he had sung like that throughout the competition then he would have got a lot more respect, but sadly Louis turned him into a joke.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well, we'll be at the London Meet next Saturday, so I won't have to watch Frankie  What a con! Thought Kitty's song was a bit boring and preferred Johnny's - I think if he had sung like that throughout the competition then he would have got a lot more respect, but sadly Louis turned him into a joke.



Yeah I didnt recognise kittys chosen song mind you, but like you i knew it would be jhonny that would go.Poor bloke seemed to be such a great person as well, ulike Frankie,reckon ill purposly stay still after 9 just to miss x factor lol x


----------



## Northerner

I wouldn't be surprised if Johnny gets some kind of career going from it all - what's the betting he turns up in the jungle?


----------



## Carina1962

and yet again X Factor never ceases to amaze me - really convinced myself that Janet and Frankie would go tonight, that Janet does nothing for me, in fact i find her very irritaing - what a farce tonight!


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> and yet again X Factor never ceases to amaze me - really convinced myself that Janet and Frankie would go tonight, that Janet does nothing for me, in fact i find her very irritaing - what a farce tonight!



Complete and utter shock i was opened mouthed four about 2 minutes,those guys did nothing wrong,I was in more shock they went then that thing staying.


----------



## Carina1962

Btw i'd never heard of Florence and the Machine before till tonight - i guess they are pretty big then, feel right out of touch now lol!


----------



## Carina1962

does anyone watch the X tra Factor? am watching it now, it's quite funny and a good light hearted take on it, think Olly and Caroline are really good together as presenters.


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> does anyone watch the X tra Factor? am watching it now, it's quite funny and a good light hearted take on it, think Olly and Caroline are really good together as presenters.



Since Stephen mullern left no, i dont like it anymore x


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> does anyone watch the X tra Factor? am watching it now, it's quite funny and a good light hearted take on it, think Olly and Caroline are really good together as presenters.



I'm usually too mad at the main programme these days to watch any more!


----------



## Steff

Im waiting on Helen and Tobys comments on tonights outcome


----------



## Blythespirit

I don't know why I still put myself through it. I can't believe Frankie or Janet got more votes than The Risk. My daughter reminded me that they do this every year. Have a decent act make a shock exit so that they can encourage people to vote for their favourites. 'Don't assume anyone is safe,' is what they say.

Steff, did Stephen Mulhern present the Xtra Factor? I thought he did Britains got More Talent. I remember Ben Shepherd,  Fern Cotton, Holly Willoghby and Konni Huk who was dire. I sometimes watch the Xtra Factor on Saturdays whilst I do the ironing, but watch Downton Abbey on Sundays. Olly and Caroline are quite good. XXXXX


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Im waiting on Helen and Tobys comments on tonights outcome



Sorry, I don't think I can comment on tonight's fiasco without a sh**load of effin' and jeffin' so I'll save it!  

xx


----------



## FM001

How the hell did Frankie get through   more to the point who is voting for him

Really thought he would be one of the acts to go last night, felt sorry for Johnny as he sang really well in the sing-off.  Convinced now that X is a fix after last nights show, did you see the Marks & Spencer Christmas advert with the finalists singing -  good advert only spoilt by Frankie's singing


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> How the hell did Frankie get through   more to the point who is voting for him
> 
> Really thought he would be one of the acts to go last night, felt sorry for Johnny as he sang really well in the sing-off.  Convinced now that X is a fix after last nights show, did you see the Marks & Spencer Christmas advert with the finalists singing -  good advert only spoilt by Frankie's singing



yeah I caught the end of it with misha B luckily lol, i agree toby i felt very sorry for jhonny.

p.s yeah faith your right i think i meant  holly lol


----------



## novorapidboi26

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...2033/Frankie-Cocozza-kicked-off-X-Factor.html


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...2033/Frankie-Cocozza-kicked-off-X-Factor.html



Thank goodness for that - they must have finally realised that he was losing them viewing figures


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> Thank goodness for that - they must have finally realised that he was losing them viewing figures



Your not kidding............

Look forward to hearing what the actual reason was from the producers........


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> Your not kidding............
> 
> Look forward to hearing what the actual reason was from the producers........



He's an idiot. Even if he'd been voted off this week he would still have got on to the live tour and made a bit of cash for himself. Gary should never have picked him in the first place. Actually, I wonder whether the judges actually have any say in who gets picked at judges houses - remember Gamu? And what about Louis picking that mad woman this year?

I wouldn't be surprised if they've picked up from twitter and FB that people have been saying they'll boycott it after Frankie got through and found some excuse to get rid, although I can also believe he's quite capable of shooting himself in the foot


----------



## Steff

Oh thank heavens above they is a god, feel osrry for the likes of the risk and those that went and now he has been kicked out theres a space left.....who cares why he was kicked out , good riddance to bad rubbish x


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Oh thank heavens above they is a god, feel osrry for the likes of the risk and those that went and now he has been kicked out theres a space left.....who cares why he was kicked out , good riddance to bad rubbish x





One of the acts is coming back according to Yahoo with no one leaving the competition this weekend.  My money is on The Risk rather than Johnny, not sure how they'll decide unless they go on public votes from last weekend.


----------



## HelenP

> My money is on The Risk rather than Johnny



Personally I'd rather see The Risk come back than the God-awful Johnny (yeah, he's a nice bloke yadda yadda yadda, but ..................)  However, as they got the lowest number of votes last weekend, which is why they went out before the sing-off, I don't think it would be fair (and would probably end up being a matter for ofcom ) for them to return before either Johnny or Kitty.

Regarding Frankie - do they think we're stupid to fall for the 'he broke the rules of the competition' line that they're feeding us?  It's all to do with show politics/public backlash (although I'm sure the public felt pretty strongly about Wagner staying in the comp for so long!), and I'm pretty sure he's been well compensated.  Well, that's the way I'm seeing it anyway.  Maybe I'm too cynical.

xx


----------



## teapot8910

Apparently he may have been caught bragging about the use of cocaine. SO glad he's gone. Just need to get him off the M&S advert and I'll be happy


----------



## Carina1962

Yes just read he will be edited out of the M&S advert.  I agree with Northerner that he is a complete idiot and has basically ruined what he could have made out of the show in terms of cash with his antics.  I was actually wondering to myself the other day.....what if he had won lol! would love to have seen how they could have explained that one


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> Yes just read he will be edited out of the M&S advert.  I agree with Northerner that he is a complete idiot and has basically ruined what he could have made out of the show in terms of cash with his antics.  I was actually wondering to myself the other day.....what if he had won lol! would love to have seen how they could have explained that one



thank goodness for that , he has been edited


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> One of the acts is coming back according to Yahoo with no one leaving the competition this weekend.  My money is on The Risk rather than Johnny, not sure how they'll decide unless they go on public votes from last weekend.



the risk will come back as jhonny got fewer votes


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> the risk will come back as jhonny got fewer votes



I thought the risk got fewer than Kitty or Johnny, that's why they were straight off


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I thought the risk got fewer than Kitty or Johnny, that's why they were straight off



pmsl your right Alan doh! it will be Jhonny thats back


----------



## Blythespirit

Maybe I'm getting too cynical in my old age but my first thought is that it was planned to boost the ratings. Same as I didn't believe Kelly was really ill last week. Glad he's gone though.

If they don't have an elimination next week, do they need to bring anyone back? Surely no one going will even it out. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

I was just thinking that maybe it should be Frankie who pays back all the people who voted for him - after all, it's his own fault he's leaving (if we are to believe the stories and I would believe anything about that idiot)


----------



## FM001

Looking at various online newspaper articles on this story where comments are allowed shows how unpopular Frankie was as a person and a singer, makes you wonder how he got this far


----------



## HelenP

Just heard on the radio as I was driving home from my daughter's, that they are going to bring back the 4 acts that were originally eliminated by the judges this weekend, and the public have to vote which one to keep in to replace Frankie.

More fool ANYone who pays good money to vote in this debacle of a show now!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Just heard on the radio as I was driving home from my daughter's, that they are going to bring back the 4 acts that were originally eliminated by the judges this weekend, and the public have to vote which one to keep in to replace Frankie.
> 
> More fool ANYone who pays good money to vote in this debacle of a show now!
> 
> xx



I was just reading that! They will be James Michael (Boys); Amelia Lily (Girls); 2 Shoes (Groups); and Jonjo Kerr (Over 25s). I hope that Amelia gets back in 'cos she's got Type 1  James and Jonjo were poor and 2 shoes were fun but isn't one of them about to give birth?


----------



## Catwoman76

Northerner said:


> I was just reading that! They will be James Michael (Boys); Amelia Lily (Girls); 2 Shoes (Groups); and Jonjo Kerr (Over 25s). I hope that Amelia gets back in 'cos she's got Type 1  James and Jonjo were poor and 2 shoes were fun but isn't one of them about to give birth?



Last I remember Alan, it takes about 9 months to give birth to a baby lol so I think the lady has a little way to go yet ( unless she hides it VERY well )  Sheena


----------



## Northerner

Catwoman76 said:


> Last I remember Alan, it takes about 9 months to give birth to a baby lol so I think the lady has a little way to go yet ( unless she hides it VERY well )  Sheena



Oh, I wasn't really paying attention and thought it had been said she would give birth before the end of the series


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Would be funny if Amelia came back and went onto win


----------



## Steff

JUst sick to death of all the drama now its turning into a soap opera , I dont care how comes back just as long as kitty is i the last 3 thats all i care about


----------



## Carina1962

One thing about this year's X Factor, i will miss our 'moans and groans' about it when it ends lol! it's certainly been the most controversial one to date (i haven't missed Simon or Cheryl)


----------



## FM001

Seems unfair that the 4 acts returning were the ones the judges voted off without the public vote, given the other contestants went at the expense of Frankie in the public vote it is they who should be returning surely?


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Seems unfair that the 4 acts returning were the ones the judges voted off without the public vote, given the other contestants went at the expense of Frankie in the public vote it is they who should be returning surely?



I think they should have ditched the rest of the contestants and given Frankie two hour specials for the rest of the series


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Seems unfair that the 4 acts returning were the ones the judges voted off without the public vote, given the other contestants went at the expense of Frankie in the public vote it is they who should be returning surely?



Then that would open up the phone in scandel again,as all those people ringing and voted in paid,so thats why they went a stage earlier to the acts that the judges kicked out then that means ITV have covered there back


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Then that would open up the phone in scandel again,as all those people ringing and voted in paid,so thats why they went a stage earlier to the acts that the judges kicked out then that means ITV have covered there back





Still seems unfair, hoping Amelia will be the one to stay.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Still seems unfair, hoping Amelia will be the one to stay.



Snap !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Still seems unfair, hoping Amelia will be the one to stay.



She really ought to be as the others were pretty dire. Amelia should have stayed in instead of Sophie anyway.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She really ought to be as the others were pretty dire. Amelia should have stayed in instead of Sophie anyway.



Yeah i dnt like any of the other 3


----------



## caffeine_demon

toby said:


> Still seems unfair, hoping Amelia will be the one to stay.



of the four, she was the one with star quality. And she proved it tonight - I think only bettered by Misha!

I agreed with gary on janet tonight - all the other performers have improved, but she's just doing the same thing week in week out!


----------



## Steff

Loved marcue and missfitz, not so keen on misha crsig or janet though,was gutted that bully kisha had taken kittys song but hay thats life.I was pleased Amelia got brought back in out the 4 and with 48% too xx


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Loved marcue and missfitz, not so keen on misha crsig or janet though,was gutted that bully kisha had taken kittys song but hay thats life.I was pleased Amelia got brought back in out the 4 and with 48% too xx



Steff, have you had a little drinky-poo?? Lol.

Just Marcus and Misha for me tonight  - and then along came Amelia!!  Wow, wasn't keen on her first time round, but think she stole the show tonight!

Janet and Kitty in the bottom 2 tomorrow night, I think.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Steff, have you had a little drinky-poo?? Lol.
> 
> Just Marcus and Misha for me tonight  - and then along came Amelia!!  Wow, wasn't keen on her first time round, but think she stole the show tonight!
> 
> Janet and Kitty in the bottom 2 tomorrow night, I think.
> 
> xx



oh my looking back at my spelling i could see why you thought that helen lol x


----------



## FM001

Craig was excellent, Marcus and Misha sang well but the twang in her voice gets annoying sometimes. Kitty after all the commotion was given the wrong song and was disappointed with her performance, Janet was awful and  absolutely destroyed a Queen classic, but the performance and shock of the night was Little Mix  never rated them until last night .


----------



## Steff

Ill listen to them all again when im sober maybe they will sound good ok Toby lol x


----------



## teapot8910

Just caught up on last nights show and can't understand how Kelly chose to save Sophie over Amelia in the first place 

So pleased she came back, wiped the smug grin off Gary's movember face!


----------



## Northerner

I agree - Amelia was the best of the night for me, closely followed by Marcus, MishaB and - eek! - Little Mix! Janet was OK, as was Craig, but the were both very samey. Kitty was quite good as the opener. Who have I missed out?


----------



## Northerner

By the way, has anyone noticed AmElia Lilly - our Type 1 finalist has the name of a world- leading diabetes pharma company in her name? It's not a sophisticated marketing plan is it?


----------



## FM001

teapot8910 said:


> Just caught up on last nights show and can't understand how Kelly chose to save Sophie over Amelia in the first place
> 
> So pleased she came back, wiped the smug grin off Gary's movember face!





I started to warm to Sophie and honestly believe she got better as the show went on.  Amelia deserves to be back in and should be interesting to see how she copes, looking forward to big-band week when it arrives as this is one of my favourites and expect Marcus to excel on the night.


----------



## Steff

Alan your on the ball never noticed that


----------



## Northerner

I have to say that I find the judges' criticisms of each other's acts the most boring aspect of the show these days - someone gives a great performance and they have to find some way to knock them for the sake of it.

Talking of Sophie - goodness, how weak were her perfrmances compared to Amelia's?


----------



## Northerner

Predicting Janet goes tonight, unless Ireland are still voting strong!

p.s. I was hoping One Direction would go the way of One True Voice!


----------



## Northerner

Gaga is erm....GAGA!


----------



## teapot8910

Dermot looks slightly worried!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Dermot looks slightly worried!



Don't blame him!


----------



## HelenP

Oh God, Janet through, was really hoping she'd be bottom 2.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oh well, looks like it's bye bye Kitty, then.

xx


----------



## teapot8910

Oo Kitty may be off then! :0


----------



## Northerner

Can;t imagine the judges choosing Kitty over Misha B, although I must say Kitty's performance was probably better than Misha's this week


----------



## Northerner

and a good performance there from Kitty


----------



## HelenP

Oh no, think Misha's chosen the wrong 'save me' song................

xx


----------



## Jennywren

Come on Kitty ..... Nice performance


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oh no, think Misha's chosen the wrong 'save me' song................
> 
> xx



Dunno, I couldn't choose!


----------



## HelenP

Well, if they go on tonight's performance, they'll be saving Kitty 

On star potential, save Misha.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ....On star potential, save Misha.
> 
> xx



That seems to be the choice they made


----------



## Jennywren

Oh no  , i wanted kitty to stay


----------



## HelenP

And it's bye bye Louis, too !!

xx


----------



## teapot8910

Wow that was seriously cheesy, think it gave me indigestion...


----------



## Steff

grr had no net til now, knew kitty was gone soon as i saw it was that bully she was up against


----------



## Blythespirit

I thought Kitty's 'save me' song was better. Mind you I'm a big fan of Eva Cassidy's version of Over the Rainbow. Misha's choice was poor and her voice actually grated on me. I knew Kitty would go if Gary chose to send her home. Tulisa was bound to save Misha after the bullying saga as you would fear cries of sour grapes if she didn't. And Louis and Kelly had to save their own acts. 

Can't believe anyone thinks Janet is better than either of them though. Marcus and Amelia are my favourites by far. XXXXX


----------



## Carina1962

I just can't believe that Janet is still in, i agreed with Gary that she's boring, the whole of ireland are probably voting for her.  I believed that Misha would win but it doesn't look like it as the public are not voting as much for her.  I think the 'older' generation are voting for Craig and probably teenagers are voting for Little Mix.


----------



## Northerner

I wonder if the 'fresh face' of Amelia will stand her in good stead?  Janet has run her course, time for a new girl to inject new life!


----------



## HelenP

carina62 said:


> I think the *'older' generation are voting for Craig* and probably teenagers are voting for Little Mix.



Lol, I'm the older generation, but I certainly wouldn't vote for Craig!!  As it happens, I don't like anyone enough to vote this series, but if I HAD to, I would probably vote for Marcus and/or Misha.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Craig's a nice lad but seems to have lost the Wow factor recently. Marcus seems to be the least controversial and is in with a good chance


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Craig's a nice lad but seems to have lost the Wow factor recently. Marcus seems to be the least controversial and is in with a good chance



Bottom two next week, Craig & Misha B, Misha B just winning again  but the following week she's gone.

contestants will leave in the following order.

Craig,
Misha B

Janet, Little Mix, Marcus and Amelia.

4th Janet, 3rd Little Mix, runner - up Amelia, Winner Marcus


----------



## Northerner

David H said:


> Bottom two next week, Craig & Misha B, Misha B just winning again  but the following week she's gone.
> 
> contestants will leave in the following order.
> 
> Craig,
> Misha B
> Janet
> Little Mix
> 
> in the final marcus wins against Amelia



OK, who are your contacts?


----------



## FM001

By a long way Kittie sang the best in the sing-off, I liked her but somehow think the public didn't understand her strange behaviour.


----------



## novorapidboi26

toby said:


> By a long way Kittie sang the best in the sing-off, I liked her but somehow think the public didn't understand her strange behaviour.



Agreed........


----------



## FM001

Surprised no ones commented on Lady Gaga's awful performance, my wife was so looking forward to the show being a big fan but was bitterly disappointed, that song has to be the worst she's has recorded to date.


----------



## Rollercoaster

I'm gutted Kitty's gone...I really hope she makes an album in the near future. I think Little Mix could win it now and that Janet could be in danger next week...


----------



## Steff

OoOOo Rumours are craig is dating Danyl Johnsn the school teacher x

Anyways I wonder what dramas they will be tonight,...dont think I remember what the theme is Helen???? 

I heard that Janet or whatever that irish gals name is is very bitter towards Misha and Kelly as she feels kelly is focusing all her efforts on Misha, which if true it out of order,Kelly also said those bullying remarks have stuck to misha and thats whats keeps putting her in the bottom 2.Hopefully this week she is in the bottom 2 and does actually GO!


----------



## Jennywren

The irish girls name is Janet , only special people called Jenny


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> The irish girls name is Janet , only special people called Jenny



I edited it to Janet


----------



## Jennywren

Steff said:


> I edited it to Janet



Thank god for that read it again and it said Janet and thought i had one too many glasses of wine


----------



## Steff

Well so far Janet is by far the best then after her Amelia her voice is so so poweful, afraid Craig was forgettable and well Misha "sob story" B was just horrific.


----------



## Steff

OH MY GOD!!!! that was just amazing by littlemix, I was jut totally captivated


----------



## Steff

Craig and misha in bottom 2 for me


----------



## Hanmillmum

Hi, have to nudge in here to agree with you Steff - loved "little mix " great song choice! Ages since heard that -love it!


----------



## Blythespirit

I thought it was a good night tonight and no one really put in a bad performance. Janet was much better tonight and I love the song choice. I think maybe though it was the song rather than the singer. Gary could have dhosen a better song for Craig. I'm not really feeling Little Mix, but I'm not generally a fan of girl bands anyway. Misha was good. I think the bullying rumours stop her getting the votes she deserves. Marcus and Amelia stood out for me on the night. I still think Marcus should win. I think Janet and Craig will be in the bottom two tomorrow, and that Craig will go, although I'd prefer to lose Janet. XXXXX


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> OoOOo Rumours are craig is dating Danyl Johnsn the school teacher x



I saw this online and couldn't believe it!!  Danyl is  WAYYYYY out of Craig's league !!



> Anyways I wonder what dramas they will be tonight,...dont think I remember what the theme is Helen????



Oooh, sorry Steff, was working!

Top performances for me tonight came from Marcus, and then joint second were Misha B and Amelia.  The little girl (ahahahahahaha!!) in me loved Amelia's dress!!

I can't stand Janet, but thought she looked and performed better tonight, the song really suited her.

Hopefully Janet will go tomorrow night.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Just seen this on DS - in a popularity poll after tonight's show, LittleMix are WAY out in front!

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1585448

xx


----------



## David H

Steff said:


> Craig and misha in bottom 2 for me



Had already predicted from last week that craig & Misha B in sing off once again Misha pulls it off.

Janet 4th, little mix 3rd, Amelia 2nd, marcus winner.

Though if Janet gets bouncy songs and moves around the stage a bit -- Who Knows!


----------



## FM001

Didn't think there was a bad performance last night - even Janet managed to sing well

Amelia was superb as was Marcus, can't believe how well the girl band Littlemix have come on in recent weeks and it wouldn't surprise me if they went on to win  X-factor.


----------



## Steff

Takes all sorts Helen, im with a 6ft 2 bean pole with bad breathe and he is with a 5ft7 elephant with a bo problem but we are eveningly matched in love 

Im looking forward to seeing Rebekah Ferguson perform tonight hope she blows the socks of Rhianna.


----------



## Northerner

Just been watching the repeat - can't believe that Tulisa said she had never heard Amelia's song, what a crock! Either that or she never listens to much outside her own tastes. I missed Craig at the beginning. Janet was good, so were Little Mix and Misha B. Is Wagner still in?


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Im looking forward to seeing Rebekah Ferguson perform tonight



Here we are, poles apart musically again Steff!!  Couldn't STAND Rebekah Ferguson last year, and I'm sure I'll feel the same tonight, but I'm always open for a change of heart.......................

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Here we are, poles apart musically again Steff!!  Couldn't STAND Rebekah Ferguson last year, and I'm sure I'll feel the same tonight, but I'm always open for a change of heart.......................
> 
> xx



Yes, I thought she was a bit overrated, but having said that Cher Lloyd really put on a good, professional performance after my doubts about her, so you/we may be surprised!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, I thought she was a bit overrated, but having said that Cher Lloyd really put on a good, professional performance after my doubts about her, so you/we may be surprised!



Yes I have had that song instilled into my head since she performed it, cause she has been on everything else singing it too haha x


----------



## HelenP

Wow - Bryan Adams, looking (and sounding!) GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

I hope Rihanna's performance is as good as it was on US XF this week, cos she was brilliant!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Nope.  Rebecca still boring as hell with a droney ol voice!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Nope.  Rebecca still boring as hell with a droney ol voice!
> 
> xx



I concur! Rihanna's quite good, although I got fed up of seeing her all over the place a long time ago - does she never take a holiday?  What was the title of that song again? Ah, same as the entire lyrics...


----------



## Northerner

Craig should go I think, depends whether Amelia has built enough respect from the other judges, who might be peeved she came back and their acts didn't...


----------



## chris-e

For gods sake....Janet through and Craig in the sing off, thats just wrong !


----------



## Carina1962

OH NO! - JANET STILL IN AND AMELIA OUT (not surprised about Criag though)


----------



## teapot8910

I think Craig will go, just because he's Gary's act.

Janet should have gone though!


----------



## HelenP

chris-e said:


> For gods sake....Janet through and Craig in the sing off, thats just wrong !





carina62 said:


> OH NO! - JANET STILL IN





teapot8910 said:


> Janet should have gone though!



Yes

Yes

and

Yes !!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Sorry Craig, I hate these hyper-slowed-down versions of songs  Hope they save Amelia!


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, Craig a bit desperate-sounding.

xx


----------



## chris-e

Craig looks worried, his bottom lip was going :-(


----------



## chris-e

Ameilia does nothing for me at all nor Marcus come to that.


----------



## Northerner

Amelia was terrific!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Amelia was terrific!


 Grrr! Gary sticking the boot in!


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Grrr! Gary sticking the boot in!



Such sour grapes! Sorry don't like him at all


----------



## chris-e

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Such sour grapes! Sorry don't like him at all



I thought Tulisa and Gary were really disingenuous and lied in their comments to protect their own choice - Amelia's performance was far superior to the dirge that Craig sang. Justice has been served!


----------



## chris-e

Well,its Littlemix for me now


----------



## HelenP

Can't believe the ever-awful Janet got more votes than those two, and remains in the competition, whilst a much better singer goes home.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Can't believe the ever-awful Janet got more votes than those two, and remains in the competition, whilst a much better singer goes home.
> 
> xx



I dunno, I thought Janet performed quite well last night, although overall Craig has been more consistently better.


----------



## HelenP

Found this thread on DS - especially for Northey!!

http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1586025&highlight=kate+bush

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Im traveling home from a weekend away and glad you are keeping me abreast of the x factor situation. Gutted as I like both of them


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Found this thread on DS - especially for Northey!!
> 
> http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1586025&highlight=kate+bush
> 
> xx



Not sure I could bear the torture of how they would mangle the songs! 

...a bit like this probably!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF0VaBxb27w


----------



## David H

I hate conspiracy theories, but I'm beginning to wonder.

Putting one of the top acts with the worst in a sing off, even if it went to tie-break Amelia had it in the phone in votes and the producers knew that!

Is this a ratings catcher????

sorta knew Craig was going, but thought it would have been Misa B again in a sing off.

Misa B will go next.

Janet will leave at the same point Mary Byrne did ?????


----------



## FM001

Surprised Amelia and Craig were in the bottom two.  Amelia smashed it in the sing-off and Craig was even a close second, the arrangement was dreadful and I think Craig knew it and didn't look comfortable.

On the night the best act went through, Craig has an amazing voice and will be snapped up by some recording label.


----------



## Steff

Shocked amelia was in bottom 2 but not craig, pleased he went his savior song was pants, have to say a big well done to rebekah love her new single, also rhainnas son was gr8, but fancy having the words eff off on your shoes how nAUGHTY XX nly bad oint misha is still there grr


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Shocked amelia was in bottom 2 but not craig, pleased he went his savior song was pants, have to say a big well done to rebekah love her new single, also rhainnas son was gr8, but fancy having the words eff off on your shoes how nAUGHTY XX nly bad oint misha is still there grr




I fast forwarded both acts, not a fan of either TBH.


----------



## caffeine_demon

Very surprised to see Amelia in the bottom 2 - really thought it was going to be misha again!  Also surprised by janet's, and particularly littlemix's performances on saturday

Didn't like Craigs sing off performance!


----------



## Steff

Had to laugh at the X factor fans, they have gone spare at the fact Amelia has took over on main vocals for the M&S advert,good choice I say


----------



## Jennywren

Have you just seen ad , they are alternating them so one time its Amelia next time Micha , smells even more of a fix now as they are trying to cover their tracks lol


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Have you just seen ad , they are alternating them so one time its Amelia next time Micha , smells even more of a fix now as they are trying to cover their tracks lol



Yeah funny you should mention it just seen the ad in the middle of corry and it was still Misha lol


----------



## Northerner

Not bad from Little Mix for a first song - not sure how they became favourites though, they're not that good! My money is still on Marcus or Misha B unless they muck it up tonight. Think Janet keeps forgetting her words but it's hard to tell


----------



## Steff

oh my god!!what the hell was that from janet, second time she forgot words for a song god it was awful,its true what they say kelly just dont care about janet she is too focused of bully girl Misha B.
Littlemix were ok


----------



## Northerner

Not really keen Misha - I'm old enough to remember the original without the rapping!


----------



## Steff

Bleeding eck! wrong on all fronts for Misha B 4 bully.....Certainly no fun watching that performance.The dancers were preety dam good though 

We need the males to rescue this MARCUS!!


----------



## chris-e

Not really liked any performances so far tonight, surely Janet will go unless a miracle happens with her 2nd song.


----------



## Steff

chris-e said:


> Not really liked any performances so far tonight, surely Janet will go unless a miracle happens with her 2nd song.



Chris I agree but wonder who will be in for the drop with her


----------



## Steff

And here lieth our winner of the X factor in my humble, thanks goodness for Marcus he smashed it again tonight utter brillaint


----------



## chris-e

Marcus hopefully, i want Littlemix to win now Craigs gone


----------



## chris-e

Ha ha we dont agree on Marcus


----------



## Steff

chris-e said:


> Ha ha we dont agree on Marcus



Thats ok you know where the ignore button is  (only joking)


----------



## Northerner

Marcus was good, hope Amelia is better!


----------



## Steff

Something my other half just pointed out which is a great point, on both misha and amelies VT kelly was in them, on janets VT kelly was neither seen or heard of with Janet poor kid


----------



## chris-e

Hmmm! used to love this song by T'pau


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Marcus was good, hope Amelia is better!



She was! Brilliant!


----------



## Steff

Best so far, that was brillaint from Amelia


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Best so far, that was brillaint from Amelia



Yes, I'd forgotten about her when I posted earlier - she's actually the best singer and performer of the lot!


----------



## chris-e

Littlemix .Ah bless em that was good.I think the little dark haired one is the best singer, Jesse is a bit warbly


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear, Janet again - I daren't watch!


----------



## chris-e

Nor me lol


----------



## chris-e

Actually not too bad, apart from the chorus


----------



## Steff

Just caught the end of littlemix not as good as there first song,poor little Janet she did better this time round and loved her song choice but still think she will be in bottm 2


----------



## Northerner

chris-e said:


> Nor me lol



Has she finished yet?


----------



## chris-e

Yes, all clear.


----------



## Northerner

A bit flat Misha  Will she rap in this?


----------



## Steff

God she murdered that,she was literally killing me softly grrrr


----------



## Steff

Arghhhhhh Marcus not your best performance grr i had so much hope for you, still good enough to go through.But please this is totally forgettable, not a voice for ballads at all im afraid


----------



## chris-e

Started off good Marcus , but a bit flat and out of tune in places


----------



## Steff

chris-e said:


> Started off good Marcus , but a bit flat in places



Louis needs to wash that wax from his ears


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Louis needs to wash that wax from his ears



Louis should have been put in a soundproof box for the duration of the show (series?)


----------



## chris-e

"THE VOICE" dont think so Gary


----------



## Steff

she better be good my all tiem fave kelly c song


----------



## Steff

And of course she did amazing, both songs suited her as well

For tonight Amelia did well on both songs,then marcus then Littlemix the Misha then Janet


----------



## chris-e

I really like Kelly Clarkson but didn't like this version at all. Ameilia and Janet in the bottom two this week i hope


----------



## Steff

chris-e said:


> I really like Kelly Clarkson but didn't like this version at all. Ameilia and Janet in the bottom two this week i hope



Get out you said Marcus and janet earlier you turn coat


----------



## Northerner

Amelia to win!


----------



## Northerner

Wouldn't it have been cruel if they'd shown Janet's clip with the bit where she forgot the words?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't it have been cruel if they'd shown Janet's clip with the bit where she forgot the words?



I just turned and said that to my other half Al lolol...


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I just turned and said that to my other half Al lolol...



Great minds!


----------



## Hanmillmum

Really think Janet deserves to go but don't think she will, I think little mix and amelia will be bottom two tomorrow.


----------



## chris-e

Not exactly a turncoat, i don't like Janet Marcus or Amelia but slightly prefer Marcus after hearing Amelia


----------



## Blythespirit

Marcus and Amelia are still my favourites.

 I preferred  Little Mix's second song, one of my favourite songs anyway. I also preferred Amelia's first song. Not a fan of Kelly Clarkson but China in my Hand was number one when my middle daughter was born. Marcus was brilliant in both his songs but I liked the Stevie Wonder one best. There's no doubt Misha can sing and I still think she's been vilified by the bullying claims, which have never been proven and probably had more to do with Tulisa trying to sabotage her chances,  but I still don't like her very much. More to do with her annoying mannerisms and funny speaking voice than anything else. As for Janet, I'm sorry but she should have gone weeks ago. She always looks like someone who is there under sufferance and her voice is weak and annoying. Twice she's forgotten the words and she seems to resent being interviewed. It's either a fix of all of Ireland is voting for her just because she's Irish. 

Marcus, Amelia and Little Mix in the final. XXXXX


----------



## HelenP

Thought Little Mix were quite unimpressive tonight.

Janet - well, I've said enough times I can't stand her, but I DID feel sorry for her tonight as, as she tried to explain to the judges but Louis just talked over her, and as she explained on Xtra Factor (don't usually watch it, but there was nowt else on!) she felt really ill, and was about to throw up, so she was concentrating on not being sick in front of millions of viewers and so couldn't concentrate on singing for those few seconds.  Still don't like her though and hope she goes this week.

Misha - thought she was okay this week and I thought Denise Van Outen said something very interesting about her on Xtra Factor - she said she's got a great voice and can definitely sing, but there's nothing 'warm' about her, and you don't 'warm' to her during her performances.

Marcus - absolutely brilliant tonight.  First song was good, proved you CAN sing and dance at the same time.  I thought the first part of Lately (one of my favourite songs) was VERY pitchy - glad Kelly agreed with me, lol - but once he got going he really took off and really hit those big notes at the end.

Amelia - sang both songs well, particularly the first one, but there's something about her I just can't take to, dont' know what or why.  But great vocals.

For me - Marcus for the win, definitely.

xx
oops, that's a bit longwinded, sorry!


----------



## Blythespirit

_Amelia - sang both songs well, particularly the first one, but there's something about her I just can't take to, dont' know what or why.  But great vocals._

I think it's her eyes Helen, she looks a bit furtive and maybe mean? Probably not her fault. Plus she keeps repeating how grateful she is to be back and not really saying anything else. She's only 17 though and probably nervous. XXXXX


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ...Janet - well, I've said enough times I can't stand her, but I DID feel sorry for her tonight as, as she tried to explain to the judges but Louis just talked over her, and as she explained on Xtra Factor (don't usually watch it, but there was nowt else on!) she felt really ill, and was about to throw up, so she was concentrating on not being sick in front of millions of viewers and so couldn't concentrate on singing for those few seconds.  Still don't like her though and hope she goes this week....



Yes, it annoyed me that her explanation was lost, poor girl  She's certainly looking like the contestant no-one wants to watch any more


----------



## David H

It seems everyone dislikes Janet, to me she is the only real singer among the lot.

She can sing all of the range of notes (maybe nothing to get excited about) but the others scream a lot of their songs.

To me Janet is a 'class' singer, she won't win unless something strange happens.

Misha B and janet in bottom 2 ..... Janet goes through.

Not Biased because I'm in Ireland, I think Marcus is a great showman, he has the voice, the style, the moves, it all adds up to a winner.


----------



## Steff

Helen denise summed her up perfect

Ive said more then once i feel sorry for janet she gets overlooked by kelly big time.

Chris I was only kidding about the turncoat comment


----------



## FM001

Amelia and Marcus were amazing last night, Littlemix were rubbish on the first song but made up for it on the second with some great vocals.  Misha's voice is starting to grind on me a little now and didn't think much of last nights performances. Janet was just dreadful and doesn't deserve to be in the competition, she can't sing and is the female version of Frankie but not quite as bad


----------



## HelenP

David H said:


> It seems everyone dislikes Janet,



To be fair, I've nothing against Janet personally (I realise I've worded my posts badly on this point), but it's her voice I can't stand.  Yes, she CAN sing, but for my personal tastes, it's really the old 'fingernails down a blackboard' effect on me.  

In much the same way as it could _never_ be said that Katherine Jenkins can't sing (and no, I'm not comparing the two of them) but I dont' like her voice either!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> To be fair, I've nothing against Janet personally (I realise I've worded my posts badly on this point), but it's her voice I can't stand.  Yes, she CAN sing, but for my personal tastes, it's really the old 'fingernails down a blackboard' effect on me.
> 
> In much the same way as it could _never_ be said that Katherine Jenkins can't sing (and no, I'm not comparing the two of them) but I dont' like her voice either!
> 
> xx



I think the main problem with Janet is that she is pretty one-dimensional in the type of song that suits her, so she doesn't fare well in a show like this. I hope that after the show she can find her niche and have some success because I think she is a lovely young woman.

I can't stand to listen to operatic sopranos like Kiri te Kanawa, although I quite fancy Katherine Jenkins so don;t mind watching her with the sound turned down 

It's clear we hear very different things sometimes - you like the US Marcus and I think he is awful, some people seem to dislike Amelia here, but I think she's the strongest and most professional-sounding singer (for her genre) in the show. Our Marcus definitely has the most appeal as a person, with a good deal of talent to back it up. I'm getting the impression that Little Mix are starting to believe their hype too much. I agree with what someone said about MishaB - doesn't come across as a very 'warm' person.

Marcus or Amelia to win, with Little Mix third


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> Marcus or Amelia to win, with Little Mix third




Predicted this a long time ago, if you remember?

Marcus 1st

Amelia 2nd

Little Mix 3rd

Janet 4th

To me it's a shame that it's the mentors choice of song and input that determines who goes through to the next stage and not their singing ability.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think the main problem with Janet is that she is pretty one-dimensional in the type of song that suits her, so she doesn't fare well in a show like this. I hope that after the show she can find her niche and have some success because I think she is a lovely young woman.
> 
> I can't stand to listen to operatic sopranos like Kiri te Kanawa, although I quite fancy Katherine Jenkins so don;t mind watching her with the sound turned down
> 
> It's clear we hear very different things sometimes - you like the US Marcus and I think he is awful, some people seem to dislike Amelia here, but I think she's the strongest and most professional-sounding singer (for her genre) in the show. Our Marcus definitely has the most appeal as a person, with a good deal of talent to back it up. I'm getting the impression that Little Mix are starting to believe their hype too much. I agree with what someone said about MishaB - doesn't come across as a very 'warm' person.
> 
> Marcus or Amelia to win, with Little Mix third



I have backtracked quite abit but cmon i am female after all, but yes i agree with your top 3 Alan


----------



## Steff

If anyone remembers gary slagging off ta'pau and saying to amelia at last its been sung in tune, well anyways carol decker gets in touch with him calls him a t%%t and asks t meet him but he refuses(coward)


----------



## Sheilagh1958

My prediction is Janet and Misha B in bottom two


----------



## Steff

How apt Olly is performing with the muppets,how his showbiz cred had rocketed


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> My prediction is Janet and Misha B in bottom two



Hope so She and i pray so hard misha goes, but again it wont happen as the judges love her.And I could stake my wobbley bottom lip on the fact Kelly will save Misha every single minute over Janet


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> If anyone remembers gary slagging off ta'pau and saying to amelia at last its been sung in tune, well anyways carol decker gets in touch with him calls him a t%%t and asks t meet him but he refuses(coward)



Haha! The big jessie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Haha! The big jessie!



Exactly! wonder why he would not meet her, i would love her to be in the audience next week


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Kelly will save Misha every single minute over Janet



A woman of taste then.  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> A woman of taste then.
> 
> xx



A woman who had her favourite picked from the start,poor Janet aint had a look in.


----------



## HelenP

Jessie J showing Misha how to put some light and shade and emotion into a song
(hated Misha's version of this a couple of weeks ago!)

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Dont like this Jess


----------



## Steff

Nope that was terrible all worbling, worst guests they have had on ever!


----------



## HelenP

All hail the mighty Auto-tune !!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Time to watch all the ones you'd forgotten about!


----------



## Northerner

Anyone spot Frankie?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steff said:


> Nope that was terrible all worbling, worst guests they have had on ever!



and that family of boys have got to be the best guests


----------



## Steff

Hmm why was frankie there? wil itv stoop any lower, nice to see him in a suit im sure his many court apperences will mean he will be in suits plenty more times in his life,belta to see jhonny again


----------



## Steff

Excellent first right choice tonight and then second, wahey man we all could of predicted that


bye bye janet


----------



## Northerner

Not really bothered who goes out of these two


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Me neither but think it should be Janet that goes really


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Me neither but think it should be Janet that goes really



Yeah Sheilagh it will be, being irish still wont save her with Louis either I think


----------



## HelenP

Steff - why have you vacated Danny Dyer's back pocket?? 

xx


----------



## Northerner

Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck!


----------



## Steff

Eeeeee she should not be a judge that Kelly, she could of did the decent thing and said misha even though that would of still not saved her..........bleeding chicken......


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Steff - why have you vacated Danny Dyer's back pocket??
> 
> xx



Was sick of being on his bottom, never were i truly wanted to lay my head anyways


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Eeeeee she should not be a judge that Kelly, she could of did the decent thing and said misha even though that would of still not saved her..........bleeding chicken......



I might be imagining it, but I'm pretty sure the same thing happened on the US XFactor with Paula Abdul having to choose between two of her acts. She chose, to give them a chance.


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Was sick of being on his bottom, never were i truly wanted to lay my head anyways



Oooerr, missus!!  At least you've got more options in Walford, lol.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oooerr, missus!!  At least you've got more options in Walford, lol.
> 
> xx



Speaking of which, I gather that 'Brennan Week' is over? I never watch it, but those horrible trailers where they are all screaming and crying and shouting must have been shown between every BBC programme over the past week - definitely not encouraging me to start watching!


----------



## FM001

Good result seeing Mesha and Janet in the bottom two, never heard chasing cars sung so bad it was awful  nice kid Janet just couldn't sing.

I had tears in my eyes watching those 3 boys with the muscle wasting condition, how the parents can cope with what's to come is unthinkable and you wouldn't wish that on anyone - they were lovely kids with bubbly personalities to match


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Speaking of which, I gather that 'Brennan Week' is over? I never watch it, but those horrible trailers where they are all screaming and crying and shouting must have been shown between every BBC programme over the past week - definitely not encouraging me to start watching!



Yeah well and truly over, we now have to suffer the same trailiers every 5 mins but for emmerdale


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Good result seeing Mesha and Janet in the bottom two, never heard chasing cars sung so bad it was awful  nice kid Janet just couldn't sing.
> 
> I had tears in my eyes watching those 3 boys with the muscle wasting condition, how the parents can cope with what's to come is unthinkable and you wouldn't wish that on anyone - they were lovely kids with bubbly personalities to match



Snap i was gone and in pieces until about half way through them lot singing there charity single so sad.


----------



## Northerner

*X Factor turned me into a karaoke singer*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anet-Devlin-lashes-bosses-following-exit.html


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...anet-Devlin-lashes-bosses-following-exit.html




Laughable


----------



## HelenP

Purrrr-leeaaase!!  She got HOW many weeks of publicity out of being on the X Factor.  She should be bloomin' grateful, not slag it off.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Purrrr-leeaaase!!  She got HOW many weeks of publicity out of being on the X Factor.  She should be bloomin' grateful, not slag it off.
> 
> xx



Rather bitter methinks. I saw her on Daybreak and you got the impression Kelly has dropped her like a hot stone


----------



## Steff

Janet is just looking for someone to blame and why not? her judge was a joke treat her with little respect and never had any faith in her.Yes I agree she more then likely is bitter with every right in my eyes, you rewind back to this saturday and the saturday before and see how Kelly is with Janet its awful.She has to be greatful for what? getting zilch support woppeee just what we all want,kelly is supposed to be her mentor for god sake, the final nail in the coffin was saturday when her own mentor threw her to the dogs.


----------



## FM001

Disappointed that they haven't had a Big-band week, tonight's is Motown so it's highly unlikely they'll do it next week being the final.


----------



## Steff

cant believe little mix are the faves

unfortunetly marcus is in the unfortunate category of being a lone male, and the past shows thse from x factor in that catergory do BADLY


----------



## Northerner

Oh no! Hope they don't ruin any of my Motown favourites


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Oh no! Hope they don't ruin any of my Motown favourites




Marcus should excel doing Motown.


----------



## Steff

Tonight I think/hope/wish/beg Misha will go..


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Tonight I think/hope/wish/beg Misha will go..



Especially if she tries to rap to Baby Love (or whatever she's singing!) 

Can't believe it's the semis already, the whole series seems to have had no sense of building up at all.


----------



## Steff

Yeah I saw some guy on the tele the other day who said this was the least anticipated x factor for some time 

I thought it was ok to be honest by Misha grrr i hate having to type that LOL


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah I saw some guy on the tele the other day who said this was the least anticipated x factor for some time
> 
> I thought it was ok to be honest by Misha grrr i hate having to type that LOL



I notice no-one has commented on the forum about the Jungle programme this time around - I think that ran it's course a couple of seasons ago.

Right, hope Amelia does well!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I notice no-one has commented on the forum about the Jungle programme this time around - I think that ran it's course a couple of seasons ago.
> 
> Right, hope Amelia does well!



Yeah i said to myself Thursday i think, id not watched one episode of that this year which is unsual for me x


Anyways back to the matter in hand, Amelia looks stunning and her voice was equally so x


----------



## Northerner

Amelia is very, very good - hard to believe she's only 17! That was excellent!


----------



## Northerner

A couple of oops moments from Little Mix...


----------



## Steff

Dangerous terriotory from Gary saying one singer is better then the otherm thats cause she gets most of the singing parts........ They was a few wobbles there tonight so there second song needs to be faultless


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Dangerous terriotory from Gary saying one singer is better then the otherm thats cause she gets most of the singing parts........ They was a few wobbles there tonight so there second song needs to be faultless



He's just trying to iundermine their unity I think. Actually I thought the one he picked out was one of the wobblers!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He's just trying to iundermine their unity I think. Actually I thought the one he picked out was one of the wobblers!



Yeah few times this series Gary has had the stirring spoon out, not sour grapes at all eh lol


----------



## Northerner

Marcus was terrific!  Misha and Little Mix looking weakest so far tonight


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Marcus was terrific!  Misha and Little Mix looking weakest so far tonight



Meow purrr Marcus looks mighty fine this week, a fabooloose performance just magic


----------



## Steff

Something I would like to see is some of the contestants challenge some of the negative comments that a judge comes up with, not seen it alot in this series, are they so scared that none of them are allowed ?


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Something I would like to see is some of the contestants challenge some of the negative comments that a judge comes up with, not seen it alot in this series, are they so scared that none of them are allowed ?



I think so many of them are so young and a bit in awe of the judges this year.

Not keen on Misha's second song


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think so many of them are so young and a bit in awe of the judges this year.
> 
> Not keen on Misha's second song



Very similier to cher lloyd she keeps chucking in rapping, i did not know the song either but still I was not stuck on that.......


oooh here goes Gary drudging up the past, but how does he know she was not a bully, he must not of  saw the video footage i saw of misha violently push Sami out of the way of an interview she was giving


----------



## Steff

Love abit of Avril Lavigne(whatever happened to her) anyway I digress,Amelia is so consistent since she came back highlight of the series is her getting brought back well done Joe public for once you voted the right way....

SUPER DOOPER Amelia 


wish i could edit gary out sometimes he is so selfish, he dare not give any other acts the perfect comments only his own grrrr


----------



## Northerner

Amelia was superb! I bet Kelly is feeling a bit stupid having kicked her out earlier. Gary has just lost any respect after criticising Amelia - totally unfounded criticism, he's worried she can beat Marcus.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> . Gary has just lost any respect after criticising Amelia - totally unfounded criticism, he's worried she can beat Marcus.



Here here Alan he was simply splitting hairs, honeslty i did think she sung that song better then what marcus did his


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Here here Alan he was simply splitting hairs, honeslty i did think she sung that song better then what marcus did his



He deliberately called her voice 'shouty' too


----------



## Steff

Oh god not to sure this time around for Marcus the start was weird


----------



## Katieb

I love Marcus but this song not good...!!!


----------



## Northerner

Not the best from Marcus - getting a clubbing from the judges!

Gary is soooo biased


----------



## Steff

Least im not imagining it then, phew thought i was being harsh


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Not the best from Marcus - getting a clubbing from the judges!
> 
> Gary is soooo biased



I know Marcus could mess up a whole chorus and Gary would still say perfect


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> I know Marcus could mess up a whole chorus and Gary would still say perfect



I think he doesn't actually care any more as he's not going to be in it next year, so he just wants to win this one. Not fair trying to nobble the others with unfair criticism, especially as he is seen as the 'head judge' 

Amelia was the best tonight because both her songs were spot on. Even if Little Mix do well on their second they were below par on their first.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I think he doesn't actually care any more as he's not going to be in it next year, so he just wants to win this one. Not fair trying to nobble the others with unfair criticism, especially as he is seen as the 'head judge'
> 
> Amelia was the best tonight because both her songs were spot on. Even if Little Mix do well on their second they were below par on their first.



Yeah Amelia is going to the final its a cert........... will judge after ive heard LM on how tonight has gone


----------



## Steff

ooooh singing a beyonce track very tactical haha.....

It was fine abit of a wobble with the gal thats between the red heads but other then that it was ok

What a shock from Gary slating someone elses act,,,,,, he has been awful tonight


----------



## Steff

So tonight for me 
1.Amelia-far and away the best 
2,marcus-off par slightly tonight but should make the final
3,little mix- second song was far better then first but tuning and vocals were fine
4,Misha B


oooh why could they not ask ant and dec who they wanted to win LOL 

oh booooo justin beiber is on tomorrow a sure sign i need to go make a cuppa then


----------



## Jennywren

Blonde girl in Little mix has a great voice , her name is perrie i think .


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So tonight for me
> 1.Amelia-far and away the best
> 2,marcus-off par slightly tonight but should make the final
> 3,little mix- second song was far better then first but tuning and vocals were fine
> 4,Misha B
> 
> 
> oooh why could they not ask ant and dec who they wanted to win LOL
> 
> oh booooo justin beiber is on tomorrow a sure sign i need to go make a cuppa then



Can't argue with your list Steff! 

What on earth do people see in JB?


----------



## chris-e

Hmmm!I think it was quite poor tonight and  think Garys spot on with most of his comments. Must say Jessy from Littlemix does pull weird faces when she sings.The final....Marcus and Littlemix for me.


----------



## Steff

chris-e said:


> Hmmm!I think it was quite poor tonight and  think Garys spot on with most of his comments. Must say Jessy from Littlemix does pull weird faces when she sings.The final....Marcus and Littlemix for me.



Good job there judged on voice then and not facial expressions


----------



## Northerner

I think Craig was the master of pulling funny faces in this series!


----------



## caffeine_demon

In general I thought the motown songs were better than the free choice songs - particularly Marcus's

That was except for little mix - loved their second song!


----------



## HelenP

I texted my sister at the start of the show that I was expecting to be a tad disappointed, and I was.

I thought Amelia outsang them all tonight, and I'm not really a great fan of hers.

Marcus, who I love, had a dodgy start to his second song but was fab once he got into it.

Misha was okay, another Jessie J song from her and, just like last time, she just 'powered' her was through it like a steam roller, no light and shade to her performance, which is what Jessie J gives in her songs.

Little Mix - well, i just haven't 'got' them from the start.  I agree they're probably the best of the girl groups there has been, but that's not saying much at all, and although Perrie does indeed have a good voice, I find them quite weak overall and their harmonies have no oomph.

I'm hoping for Little Mix to go out tomorrow, and hoping for a Marcus win overall.  But I think Misha will go tomorrow, and Amelia or Little Mix will win.  I don't think ANY of this year's contestants will go on to big things in the Music Business.

xx
ps  Naughty Louis - Berry Gordy is alive and well, lol.


----------



## HelenP

On the subject of I'm a Celebrity - I watched every single episode, as I do every year.

Signed.......

Your resident reality TV-aholic.  

xx


----------



## FM001

Marcus was great with his first song but struggled with the second - as lou said it was the wrong song, Littlemix were poor with the first but the second song was brilliant with some strong vocals.  Misha sang well on both songs but her vocal style is becoming predictable and seriously think she will go tonight.

Amelia - well what can you say she was absolutely amazing last night, surely she must go on to win X-factor now and even if she doesn't she'll be signed up with a recording contract soon.  Barlow saying she struggled on one of the songs was ridiculous and he fears Amelia is going to win instead of Marcus.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Barlow saying she struggled on one of the songs was ridiculous and he fears Amelia is going to win instead of Marcus.



Yup it all tactics with sour Barlow, if he can say anything however small to try and sway the public to his act he will.


----------



## Steff

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/16006314

Poor Jessie theres always people ready to critisise


----------



## Steff

http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/16003674

Wow  I cant wait,the final is split into 2 nights as well

the deliteful Leona Lewis as well should be good


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/16006314
> 
> Poor Jessie theres always people ready to critisise





I like Jessie J but last weeks performance was below par, not many singers admit they don't always sing well so good on JJ


----------



## FM001

Leona and Coldplay are just two of the acts performing in the final http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...ble-jls-one-direction-for-x-factor-final.html should be a good night


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Leona and Coldplay are just two of the acts performing in the final http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103...ble-jls-one-direction-for-x-factor-final.html should be a good night



I just voted for Amelia on the DS poll and was astonished to see that Little Mix have nearly 3 times as many votes as everyone else!  Really, they are probably the weakest act left, so just can't understand their popularity. When I voted Misha was last on 10%, Marcus 3rd on 18%, Amelia 2nd on 19% and LM 1st on 52%!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I just voted for Amelia on the DS poll and was astonished to see that Little Mix have nearly 3 times as many votes as everyone else!  Really, they are probably the weakest act left, so just can't understand their popularity. When I voted Misha was last on 10%, Marcus 3rd on 18%, Amelia 2nd on 19% and LM 1st on 52%!



Those Gerodie lot are very passionate


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Those Gerodie lot are very passionate






I suppose if you do the maths a band should have more chance of winning something like X as opposed to someone on their own, doesn't always work out that way as we have seen but in theory it should.


----------



## HelenP

I'm afraid I don't get the 'voting for someone just cos they come from your neck of the woods' system.  Obviously if someone came from my home town I'd have more of an interest in how they get on, but I'd still want to vote for whoever I thought was best, regardless of where they're from.

However, from what I read on various forums, I seem to be in the minority with that line of thought!

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh god got the scream brigade in for justin been and gone grrrr.

Helen i 50% agree with you


----------



## Northerner

So, remind me what's so special about Bieber?


----------



## Steff

So dissapointed she only teased with commander at the end thats my fave song by her, like if i was on SCD my score board would say 7,


----------



## HelenP

Go, Kelly, GO !!

(I want her body!)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Go, Kelly, GO !!
> 
> (I want her body!)
> 
> xx



just not her moves


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> just not her moves



Lol, didn't see her moves, I ws in the kitchen making banana and custard!  I guess that's NOT the way to get a body like hers, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, didn't see her moves, I ws in the kitchen making banana and custard!  I guess that's NOT the way to get a body like hers, lol.
> 
> xx[/QUOTE
> wish i had gone in the kitchen when JB was on


----------



## Steff

ok misha B to go 


after we have seen all this effin drivel


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So dissapointed she only teased with commander at the end thats my fave song by her, like if i was on SCD my score board would say 7,



Yes, it was an odd sort of medley really. My favourite by Kelly has always been Dilemma with Nelly 

I'm fed up with people saying how much it means to them being in the final yada yada yada!


----------



## Jennywren

Misha or Marcus to go


----------



## Northerner

Bound to be Misha!


----------



## Steff

Oh well well well alan that thing you showed this morning must not have changed


----------



## Steff

OoOooooooo wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i actually love that result BOOM! she can go back to what she does best now bullying


----------



## HelenP

I wish Little Mix had gone, but I'm just happy that Marcus made it through.

xx


----------



## Steff

Oh god grabbing the remote  now to switch it over 



puke! just brought back my cucumber sarny

must of knew she was going she cud not of made that up so quick


----------



## Northerner

Amelia to win!


----------



## teapot8910

Amelia to win and Little Mix as runner up. Down with Gary Barlow!!


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> Amelia to win and Little Mix as runner up. Down with Gary Barlow!!



Hope your spot on Emma


----------



## FM001

Can't remember the song they sang at the beginning of the show but Littlemix were great.  Shame for Misha but the writing was on the wall having been in the bottom two on previous shows, she'll get a recording contract as did Rebbecca Ferguson from the last series.

Hope they don't ask Gary back for the next series, started off fine but has got to big for his boots and thinks his opinion overrules all the other judges.


----------



## David H

Still go with my original prediction Marcus to win, next Amelia and 3rd Little mix.

Ok so i got the order that Janet and Misha B left round the wrong way.

Misha B has a career in west end musicals and big stage productions.

Amelia will do ok with a recording contract as will Little Mix but unlike those before him as a male winner Marcus will fare the best, don't be surprised if in a couple of years he hasn't got his own music TV show.

Janet will record her own music and will do very well.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> ...Hope they don't ask Gary back for the next series, started off fine but has got to big for his boots and thinks his opinion overrules all the other judges.



I think Gary started off being very honest and giving good, constructive advice. But in the past few weeks he has deliberately and dishonestly tried to undermine the confidence or public perception of other mentor's acts and artificially boost his own acts by praising them even when they were terrible.  He's already said he won't be doing it next year, which is why I think he has changed and just wants to win now.


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I think Gary started off being very honest and giving good, constructive advice. But in the past few weeks he has deliberately and dishonestly tried to undermine the confidence or public perception of other mentor's acts and artificially boost his own acts by praising them even when they were terrible.  He's already said he won't be doing it next year, which is why I think he has changed and just wants to win now.




I didn't know he wasn't coming back next year.  That's my problem too, he is dragging other acts down whilst pushing his own, lets not forget he was saying Frankie sang well when all the other judges and the entire UK were shaking their heads in disbelieve.


----------



## Steff

So pleased Gary is not coming back next time round, he has bee very spitleful and bitter the last 3 weeks.

Talking about judging panels, what about jason gardiner leaving dancing on ice and Louis Spence taking his place woo


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> So pleased Gary is not coming back next time round, he has bee very spitleful and bitter the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Talking about judging panels, what about jason gardiner leaving dancing on ice and Louis Spence taking his place woo



Not a huge fan of DOI, but Louis should be a lot better than that Jason bloke - he was nasty without any of Craig RH's humour.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Not a huge fan of DOI, but Louis should be a lot better than that Jason bloke - he was nasty without any of Craig RH's humour.



Yeah he will be the only one on the panel with no skating background though


----------



## HelenP

I was REALLY disappointed when I read that Jason wasn't gonna be on next year's panel, as I really like him!  I generally agree with what he says (although I do agree that he can be too harsh at times).

However, the edge WAS taken off of my disappointment when I saw that Louis Spence was replacing him, as I like him too!.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Apparently Amelia has already won, according to HMV:

http://twitpic.com/7pcttj


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> Apparently Amelia has already won, according to HMV:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7pcttj





It would be nice to think so, it will be between her and Littlemix I would say.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Apparently Amelia has already won, according to HMV:
> 
> http://twitpic.com/7pcttj



Yeah and according to other havles facebook she had 54%


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yeah and according to other havles facebook she had 54%






How people vote in free polls is far removed from the actual votes on the night, I know it was Pop Idol but wasn't Gareth Gates way ahead of Will with the bookies and in opinion polls?


----------



## Steff

Is it right that each act willl be performing a song with there judge?  Thank heavens Louis has no acts left in


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Is it right that each act willl be performing a song with there judge?  Thank heavens Louis has no acts left in



Oooh, I hadn't heard that, but I LOVE that idea!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oooh, I hadn't heard that, but I LOVE that idea!
> 
> xx



Yeah me to, got it off my bil so hope its true, will be good to hear Tulisa


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Yeah me to, got it off my bil so hope its true, will be good to hear Tulisa



Looks like it is true Steff!  Such a shame that Louis didn't still have Johnny left in the competition!


----------



## Northerner

Bad song choice Marcus - you ain't no Andr? 3000


----------



## Steff

Not at all he was bad! the song at the start was good by them all though

if tulise says its the final once more ill scream


----------



## Steff

Good song from Lm enjoyed that


----------



## Northerner

A bit weak from LM too. Don't know why they all pick songs that were originally performed by very strong vocalists because none of them compare


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Good song from Lm enjoyed that



Hehe! We obviously disagree!


----------



## Northerner

Amelia is doing well - just waiting for the negative comments from Gary...


----------



## Steff

We do x

Good choice from Amelia CA songs suit her


loll Alan he is dying to but just mentioned the age thing though ha


----------



## Northerner

I can see that using Wembley gives a great atmosphere if you're there, but the performers are pretty tiny when you're watching on telly. Have to say (although I got very tired of the idea of 'boybands' many years ago) JLS and OD have done pretty well. I suspect JLS may last, OD will disappear as their fans get slightly older


----------



## Steff

Agree the longevity of OD is limited....


All these tears are totally and utterly unbearable.........


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Agree the longevity of OD is limited....
> 
> 
> All these tears are totally and utterly unbearable.........



Really, it's not a patch on the US version - that is dreadful!


----------



## Northerner

Nice from Gary and Marcus. Will be very interested to see what Kelly and Amelia come up with as they are quite different styles


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Really, it's not a patch on the US version - that is dreadful!



luckily ive not been sucked into watching the US version haha

Good duet with Gary there


----------



## Steff

So far preferred gary and louis, LM were standable ............... Kelly and Amelia found a happy medium I thought it worked quite well


----------



## Northerner

Good song choice from Kelly and Amelia, and very well performed - definitely the best of the night


----------



## Steff

Going over to olly and caroline has done my head in all night LOL


----------



## Northerner

Does someone get kicked out tonight then? Didn't realise! Marcus probably the weakest.


----------



## Northerner

Always nice to see Leona


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Does someone get kicked out tonight then? Didn't realise! Marcus probably the weakest.



I was just shouted of bed by lad to tell me someone goes tonight so i never realised either 

Mickey bubble on  now wooooo


p.s missed Leona


----------



## Steff

Now that was a jaw dropper


----------



## Northerner

Bah! Obviously nothing to do with actual talent


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Bah! Obviously nothing to do with actual talent



Lets hope she does the best out of the 3 of them, if marcus wins he will go the same way as the matt cardles and steve brooksteins of the world


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Lets hope she does the best out of the 3 of them, if marcus wins he will go the same way as the matt cardles and steve brooksteins of the world



I suspect she will do well, I guess that she has lost out by not being in the competition every week. Given that this season has been seen as one of the poorest, I think whoever wins won't last long.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I suspect she will do well, I guess that she has lost out by not being in the competition every week. Given that this season has been seen as one of the poorest, I think whoever wins won't last long.



Agree Alan, cannot begin to imagine what there going til fill 2 hours up with tomorrow. ,well accept put coldplay on

oh and of course all of this series contestats will come back and sing for us lol


----------



## HelenP

Even though Marcus is my favourite, I thought first round went to Amelia, and 2nd round went to Tulisa and the girls.  Marcus's first song choice could've lost everything for him, there's just nothing in it to showcase any vocal talent, imo.

Nothing to do with anything, but I thought Tulisa looked absolutely stunning tonight.  (and Gary didn't look half bad either, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Even though Marcus is my favourite, I thought first round went to Amelia, and 2nd round went to Tulisa and the girls.  Marcus's first song choice could've lost everything for him, there's just nothing in it to showcase any vocal talent, imo.
> 
> Nothing to do with anything, but I thought Tulisa looked absolutely stunning tonight.  (and Gary didn't look half bad either, lol)
> 
> xx



I know she has amazing pins dont she, x 

Dermot looked good tonight


----------



## FM001

Shame for Amelia last night although she'll go on to record regardless.  Marcus was the poorer of the 3 acts on the night, his duet with Gary was good though covering Always a woman but his first song was dreadful and by far the worst in the show.

Littlemix will win tonight for sure, they have a good chemistry between them and all are good singers, they are the one act that has improved week by week and deserve to be where they are now.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Shame for Amelia last night although she'll go on to record regardless.  Marcus was the poorer of the 3 acts on the night, his duet with Gary was good though covering Always a woman but his first song was dreadful and by far the worst in the show.
> 
> Littlemix will win tonight for sure, they have a good chemistry between them and all are good singers, they are the one act that has improved week by week and deserve to be where they are now.



Yup I do hope they win, the they will break the curse of girl bands, I will be voting for them so at least if they win I can say I helped


----------



## FM001

Steff said:


> Yup I do hope they win, the they will break the curse of girl bands, I will be voting for them so at least if they win I can say I helped





I was going to give Amelia a vote tonight had she been still in, the girls do have something about them and will do well outside of X either way.


----------



## Steff

Well at least one of the new judges will get there first win

Oh dear just seen Westlife are on tonight,please make that about 8 o clock when im upstairs reading with my son


----------



## Steff

YAY great to see all the contestants back well apart from Goldie or whatever her name was LOL


----------



## Steff

Looks like im watching the final on me own then LOL.
So pleased LM chose that en vogue song as that was there best performance of the show


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Looks like im watching the final on me own then LOL.
> So pleased LM chose that en vogue song as that was there best performance of the show



I'm here Steff!  Both acts chose well for their favourite performances. Little Mix are so variable though - they've given some really poor performances, whereas Marcus has been consistently good


----------



## Northerner

Why do I get the feeling Marcus kept forgetting the words all the way thorugh that song?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I'm here Steff!  Both acts chose well for their favourite performances. Little Mix are so variable though - they've given some really poor performances, whereas Marcus has been consistently good



OoOo do you think he will win Alan?

p.s good choice from Marcus 

p.p.s i forgot they also do there single that will be brought out in the charts later to eh..

Alan I reckon your right r.e forgetting the words


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Alan I reckon your right r.e forgetting the words



If it wasn't the final the judges would have had something to say about it, but they basically spend the whole show bigging up the acts.

Oh dear Little Mix, they're not doing a CA warble attack are they?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> If it wasn't the final the judges would have had something to say about it, but they basically spend the whole show bigging up the acts.
> 
> Oh dear Little Mix, they're not doing a CA warble attack are they?



My dad would be cursing if he was hear watching his all time fave xmas song getting murdered grrr,cmon Gary say something please lol


----------



## Steff

God such sickining answers LOL....

Least Goldie got a mention again


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> God such sickining answers LOL....
> 
> Least Goldie got a mention again



I thought I'd erased that dreadful image from my memory - cheers Gary!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I thought I'd erased that dreadful image from my memory - cheers Gary!



Rofl...Alan

Ive just spent the whole of that performance flossing my teeth on the garden path haha...


----------



## Steff

WOW tears from Gary x

Yes good song, is that the song he will release to the charts? coz thats not even his own


----------



## Steff

Oh I get it now, thats there winners song, they sing there song they release at the end of the show haha

Think LM sung it stronger


----------



## Northerner

Yes, I think LM were stronger. I feel a bit sorry for Marcus as it must be quite a lonely night for him in a lot of ways, but LM have each other for support.


----------



## Steff

Well I managed t vote 3 times thats when the phones were not engaged lol

P.s I now have a new found love for coldplay great performers


----------



## Northerner

Steff said:


> Well I managed t vote 3 times thats when the phones were not engaged lol
> 
> P.s I now have a new found love for coldplay great performers



I don't really like Coldplay but they clearly are terrific live performers! 

My guess is Little Mix will win (although it should have been Amelia!)


----------



## Steff

Nor me but i liked there last single Paradise


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO right result so happy there the first girl group to win


----------



## Northerner

Marcus is a nice guy, I'm sure he'll do a bit of an Olly and get a singing/presenting job 

Would never have predicted LM at the start!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Marcus is a nice guy, I'm sure he'll do a bit of an Olly and get a singing/presenting job
> 
> Would never have predicted LM at the start!



Not at all, were they not thrown 2geva by Tulise?


----------



## teapot8910

So please Little Mix won!! I saw Marcus with the little grin before Dermot announced the result, almost as if he knew he'd won.

Hahah KAPOW GARY BARLOW!! 

May have gotten a little over excited


----------



## FM001

Good result and pleased LM won X, the show was far too long and was boring in parts going over the same old VT.


----------



## Steff

toby said:


> Good result and pleased LM won X, the show was far too long and was boring in parts going over the same old VT.



Sure was unbeliavable that between last nights and tonights they was 4 hours of x factor coverage, far to long and no need to stretch it over a whole weekend


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Glad LM won 

But think we will see more of Marcus and Amelia Lilly


----------



## novorapidboi26

Will be interesting to see how Little Mix get on, as not many of the X Factor winners have been successful............

Not heard from Matt Cardle, only on this years show...........

I am hopeful, as there is a market for a girl group at the moment, to go up against one direction........


----------



## HelenP

teapot8910 said:


> So please Little Mix won!! I saw Marcus with the little grin before Dermot announced the result, almost as if he knew he'd won.



Really?  I took that as a smile of accepting the inevitable, ie LM were run away with it!!

I've been a Marcus fan all along, and haven't rated LM at all.  However, I call it as I see it, and I said to my friend yesterday, that if I hadn't seen a single episode so far this series, I definitely would be backing LM to win.  Marcus was, IMO, disappointing this weekend - maybe nerves, but either way, I don't think he displayed much star quality.  

Whereas with LM, I found their performances this weekend to be stronger than they've been in previous weeks, and their first song yesterday (Sunday) was the first time I've actually believed in them as artists.  All 3 of their songs, in fact, were good strong performances, and in the end, yes, they did deserve to win.

And as for Gary Barlow - still would!! 

xx
PS - Coldplay ARE brilliant live, seen them a few times, and being guests on XF just made me want to go and see them in concert again!!


----------



## Steff

Delayed post or what Helen

whre ya been


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Delayed post or what Helen
> 
> whre ya been



Me back's gawn, lol, so didn't move from sitting in front of the telly in the front room last night!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Me back's gawn, lol, so didn't move from sitting in front of the telly in the front room last night!!
> 
> xx



Hmm all those positions you been getting in ready for when you get Gary to yourself eh


----------



## HelenP

Steff said:


> Hmm all those positions you been getting in ready for when you get Gary to yourself eh



He won't know what's hit him, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> He won't know what's hit him, lol.
> 
> xx



lolol.

Im just watching the xtra factor garys best and worst haha, loving that moment goldie put her leg around his neck


----------



## dmarshall

I cant understand how Miss A Lilly did not get into the final round , she was great and was far the better singer on Saturday night


----------

